# *** Windows Phone Stammtisch ***



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2014)

Windows Phone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BAUSTELLE


----------



## orca113 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: {Sammelthread} Windows Phone*

Platzhalter (Baustelle)


Bitte rühig Posten wenn ihr möchtet. Habe gerade einen kleinen Notfall. Bin unterbrochen worden bei der Thread Erstellung.


----------



## Ahab (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: {Sammelthread} Windows Phone*

*** Windows Phone Stammtisch *** fände ich am besten.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2014)

Gefällt mir auch besser. Ist geändert...

 Also wenn ich diese Woche wieder mehr zeit habe baue ich ihn weiter aus. Leider wurde ich am Samstag unterbrochen und hatte seit dem nicht mehr die Ruhe weiter den Startpost auszubauen!


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Oktober 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch besser. Ist geändert...
> 
> Also wenn ich diese Woche wieder mehr zeit habe baue ich ihn weiter aus. Leider wurde ich am Samstag unterbrochen und hatte seit dem nicht mehr die Ruhe weiter den Startpost auszubauen!



 Ganz in Ruhe, ganz entspannt, brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen, Privatleben geht immer vor!!

 Und ja, "Stammtisch" hört sich besser an


----------



## Ahab (7. Oktober 2014)

Und der Stammtisch kann sich ja schon treffen bevor der Vorstand antrabt.


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ok ich eröffne mal mit nem Thema:

 Hat von euch schonmal einer sein Windows Phone aus einer Sicherung wiederherstellen müssen?

 Also ich bin kurz davor mein Nokia 630 (tolles Gerät was eigentlich für den Übergang zu einem Diensthandy geplant war, möchte aber jetzt doch noch ein Privathandy nutzen) gegen ein Lumia 735 was in den nächsten Tagen Erscheinen soll (09.10. meine ich) auszuwechseln.

 Am liebsten würde ich mein 630er sichern. Das neue 735er in Betriebnehmen mit der Sicherung des 630er. Geht das und wie geht das?


----------



## Atothedrian (7. Oktober 2014)

Das geht, Er fragt beim Einrichten ja ob man das Backup wiederherstellen will (oder macht der da sogar automatisch wenn beim MS Account WP hinterlegt ist? Ich wies es nicht mehr ich mache es immer). Du musst zwar deine Kacheln neu sortieren, der erst ist aber nach ein paar Minuten wieder durff.


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Verlasse mich drauf😉


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

Super das es auch einen Stammtisch für WP gibt 

Hätte gleich mal eine frage, wie lange hält bei euch der Akku eures Nokia Lumia 1320 ?
Ist natürlich sehr subjektiv, aber bei mir hält er durchschnittlich Fünf Tage.


----------



## S754 (7. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob es auch Custom Roms irgendwo gibt für WP 8? Bei XDA Developers habe ich jedenfalls nichts gefunden, ist immer die erste Anlaufstelle. Habe nämlich damals auch auf mein Omnia 7 ein Custom Rom aufgespielt^^

Hatte jetzt ein 1320er, der Prügel ist mir einfach viel zu groß, jetzt liegt das Teil nur noch rum in der Schublade 
Und das Cyan Update will auch irgendwie nicht kommen, obwohl ich schon lange warte und es bei Nokia auch schon in der Liste als freigegeben drin ist!



			
				ΔΣΛ;6852889 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte gleich mal eine frage, wie lange hält bei euch der Akku eures Nokia Lumia 1320 ?
> Ist natürlich sehr subjektiv, aber bei mir hält er durchschnittlich Fünf Tage.


 
Drei Tage bei normaler Benutzung. Display auf Auto, E-Mails werden stündlich gecheckt. Ich denke mal das fallt bei dir weg und auf niedriger Helligkeit hälts auch 5 Tage.


----------



## Ahab (7. Oktober 2014)

Warum holst du dir dann so ein 6" Brett?  Man weiß doch eigentlich, welche Größe einem liegt...?


----------



## S754 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich wollte es mal ausprobieren, eben Pech gehabt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir war es quasi auch ein Blindkauf, aber mir gefällt es super, der große Bildschirm ist genau was ich gesucht habe, nur das Gewicht war anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Es war schon ein riesiger Sprung vom Lumia 820 auf das Lumia 1320


----------



## S754 (7. Oktober 2014)

Willst du nicht zufällig ein zweites?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2014)

Ne, so Irre bin ich nicht 
Da es das 1320 "neu" schon für unter 200€ gibt.

Aber so skurril es vielleicht klingt, vor einigen Tagen habe ich mich dabei ertappt und mir wirklich überlegt ein Zweites 1320 zu kaufen, denn so ein gutes Gerät mir so einer großen Akkuleistung wird es so schnell von MS sicher nichtig geben.


----------



## S754 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hm ok, wenn du eins brauchst, meld dich^^


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2014)

Was ist eigentlich so ein Costum Rom?


----------



## Greos (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt größere Spiele auch über das Mobilfunknetz zu laden anstatt über WLAN?
Mir erschließt sich der Sinn des ganzen nämlich nicht oder habe ich einfach etwas falsch eingestellt?


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2014)

Greos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt größere Spiele auch über das Mobilfunknetz zu laden anstatt über WLAN?
> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn des ganzen nämlich nicht oder habe ich einfach etwas falsch eingestellt?



Welcher Sinn wovon?

 Was macht deiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn?

 Der Läd doch auch wenn du WLAN nicht an hast. Ist eben sehr lahm und braucht in der Regel dein Datenvolumen auf.


----------



## S754 (16. Oktober 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so ein Costum Rom?


 
Custom ROM ist ein modifiziertes Betriebssystem. Zu WP7 Zeiten konnte man damit viele Funktionen freischalten, wie z.B. Explorer, Screenshots, Registry, Homebrew Apps und Marketplace von jedem Hersteller. Man konnte auch die SIM-Locks damit umgehen und ein Gerät Freischalten.
Bei Android ist ein Beispiel für ein Custom ROM der Cyanogen Mod und bei iOS eben der "Jailbreak".
Bei WP 7 waren es z.B. DFT mit dem Freedom ROM.


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ok danke für die Info!


----------



## Greos (17. Oktober 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Welcher Sinn wovon?
> 
> Was macht deiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn?
> 
> Der Läd doch auch wenn du WLAN nicht an hast. Ist eben sehr lahm und braucht in der Regel dein Datenvolumen auf.



Hallo orca113!

Das ist eben nicht der Fall. Sagen wir mal ein Spiel ist 500 MB groß. Dann steht bei den Details bereits Download über WLAN. Es ist mir nicht möglich das Game über das Mobilfunknetz zu laden. Komme ich dann Nach Hause beginnt der Download über WLAN.
Ich weis wie gesagt nicht ob ich eventuell was falsch eingestellt habe ( konnte nichts finden ) oder ob das bei WP prinzipiell nicht möglich ist.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit ein Nokia Lumia 920 und bin immer noch ziemlich begeistert davon. 
Leider habe ich einen Displayschaden, auch wenn es eigentlich trotzdem noch einwandfrei funtioniert schaue ich mich im Moment nach einem Neuen um. Das Lumia 930 wäre der perfekte Ersatz wenn es ein wenig kleiner wäre. Mein neues soll eigentlich kleiner werden als das 920.
Ich spiele nicht mit dem Handy und surfe sehr wenig, habe aber die sehr guten Apps von Windowsphone lieben gelernt und möchte beim Umstieg bei Windowsphone bleiben. Auch weil es sicher noch weiter mit Windows auf dem PC verschmelzen wird, was ich sehr praktisch finde.
Was ich wiederum beim Iphone 4 und 5 gut finde ist das sie kleiner sind und trotzdem eine gute Kamera haben. Gibt es bei den Windowsphone Geräten etwas das kleiner ist und trotzdem eine gute Kamera eingebaut hat? Die Kamera des 920 möchte ich nicht mehr missen, ein schneller Prozessor oder anderer Schnickschnack ist mir dabei relativ egal.
Gruß


----------



## S754 (17. Oktober 2014)

Wie wärs mit dem 1020er? Hat ne super Kamera und das Display ist auch nicht so wahnsinnig groß mit 4,5".
Nokia Lumia 1020 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MfDoom (17. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, das wird das naheliegenste sein. Es ist zwar genausogroß wie das 920 aber leichter und eine bessere Kamera. 
Aber dann kann ich davon ausgehen das die kleinen Nokias alle eine schlechtere Kamera als das 920 haben?


----------



## S754 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja eigentlich schon, wobei schlecht sind die auch nicht unbedingt. Das optimalste wäre wirklich das 1020er Modell meiner Meinung nach - das Teil willst du nachher nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## MfDoom (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja das hat ein Freund von mir und es ist wirklich sehr gut. Nur zusammen mit Otterbox wird es fast zu groß für die Hosentasche. Und die brauche ich, habe meins 2 Wochen ohne Otterbox rumgetragen und prompt das Display kaputtgemacht weil es vom Tisch gefallen ist 
Danke trotzdem das 1020 ist wahrscheinlich das naheliegenste, mit der Performance eines Gerätes aus der oberen Preisklasse.


----------



## Atothedrian (17. Oktober 2014)

Kann das 1020 auch nur empfehlen, hab es zurzeit selbst. Ich finde die zusätzliche Wölbung für die Kamera zeitweise auch sehr praktisch, da past beim Telefonieren super der Zeigefinger hin was große Stabilität gibt


----------



## Octobit (17. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem mein Sony so langsam das zeitliche segnet und das nexus 6 ein bisschen groß geraten ist, probier ich mich mal am 930  ich hoffe es überzeugt mich (morgen wahrscheinlich), sonst geht es für n nexus 5 zurück...


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2014)

Schau dir mal die 730/735 an.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (18. Oktober 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Kann das 1020 auch nur empfehlen, hab es zurzeit selbst. Ich finde die zusätzliche Wölbung für die Kamera zeitweise auch sehr praktisch, da past beim Telefonieren super der Zeigefinger hin was große Stabilität gibt



Kann mich da nur anschließen. Das Lumia 1020 ist mMn das zZ beste Smartphone auf dem Markt, vor allem auch wegen dieser echt guten Kamera... Ersetzte mühelos meine Digicam von Sony und Camcorder von Panasonic.


----------



## Atothedrian (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin,

hab mir n neues Lucia 930 geholt nur eins stört mich nach 1 Tag doch etwas. Wenn ich das Gerät aus dem Standby hole erscheint statt des Sperrbildschirms immer erstmal " Fortsetzten". Das kannste ich bis jetzt nur wenn ich die App Live Lock Beta verwendet habe aber auch da nur selten. Beim Lucia 930 taucht das fast immer auf. Jemand ne Idee?
Kann ja nicht sein das ich immer warten muss bis er mir den Sperrbildschirm anzeigt oder?


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ein Lucia, Lucia ist jemand anderes. Lucía

Also hast du die Live Lockscreen Beta drauf oder noch drauf? Die solltest du deinstallieren.

Dann gehts du in die Kinderecke, aktivierst sie und deaktivierst sie. Das Problem ist ein Bug der Beta Lockscreen.


----------



## Technojunky (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin zusammen. Ich hab zwar noch kein winphone, liebäugle aber mit dem 830 in Richtung Weihnachten. Nur würde ich gerne wissen ob die WP 8.1 USB otg unterstützen ? Hab nämlich den corsair Voyager go, und der funzt an meinem nexus 4 schon nicht 

Edit: lol ist euch aufgefallen, dass die Uhrzeiten im forum noch nicht angepasst ist?


----------



## Atothedrian (26. Oktober 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Lucia, Lucia ist jemand anderes. Lucía
> 
> Also hast du die Live Lockscreen Beta drauf oder noch drauf? Die solltest du deinstallieren.
> 
> Dann gehts du in die Kinderecke, aktivierst sie und deaktivierst sie. Das Problem ist ein Bug der Beta Lockscreen.


 

Dachte mir schon das es an de Beta lag.  Wie gesagt daher kannte ich den Bug bis jetzt nur, welshab ich das auch deinstalliert hatte.. Aber das mit der Kinderecke scheint zu funktionieren. Mal abwarten aber vielen Dank!

P.S. : Jaja die Autokorrektur.


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2014)

Gerngeschehen.

Hatte es selbst auch. Sogar nach Deinstallation dieser Beta. Hatte dann irgendwo in einem englischsprachigen Forum nen Hinweis auf die Kinderecke gefunden. Nach ein wenig probieren ging es dann wieder.

Bin den Bug seitdem los. 

 @ Technojunky, so wie es aussieht kann es WP 8.1 oder zumindest kann es das bald. http://www.phonearena.com/news/Windows-Phone-8.1-may-support-USB-on-the-go_id53951


----------



## Atothedrian (27. Oktober 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Gerngeschehen.
> 
> Hatte es selbst auch. Sogar nach Deinstallation dieser Beta. Hatte dann irgendwo in einem englischsprachigen Forum nen Hinweis auf die Kinderecke gefunden. Nach ein wenig probieren ging es dann wieder.
> 
> ...



Ja seit gestern ist ruhe. Beim aktivieren der Kinderecke kam auch ne Abfrage das eine App noch aktiv ist die für die kinderecke deaktiviert werden muss. Man sollte meinen deinstallieren heißt auch deinstallieren -.-" .


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja so ungefähr.

 Einigen Leuten soll auch geholfen haben einfach mal die Temporären Dateien zu löschen und dann das Lumia neu starten.

 Mir half aber nur die Kinderecke.


----------



## Technojunky (27. Oktober 2014)

@orca113
Danke. Das hilft auf jeden Fall bei der Kaufentscheidung  dann werd ich hoffentlich auch bald ein winphone mein eigen nennen


----------



## Haxcy (5. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane mir ein Lumia 830 anzuschaffen, wäre dann das erste Windows Phone für mich.

Habe dazu aber eine Frage für die Zukunft:
Was passiert mit dem WP 8.1 Betriebssystem wenn Windows 10 releast wird?
Soll es ein Update auf WP10 geben sobald verfügbar? Ich finde leider im Internet wenig aussagekräftiges darüber.

Falls das Lumia 830 mit WP10 nicht klarkommen sollte / ich für WP10 ein neues Gerät benötigen würde, dann würde ich mit dem WP-Kauf noch bis Q1/Q2 2015 / bis zum Release von Windows 10 warten.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Atothedrian (6. November 2014)

Haxcy schrieb:


> Was passiert mit dem WP 8.1 Betriebssystem wenn Windows 10 releast wird?
> Soll es ein Update auf WP10 geben sobald verfügbar? Ich finde leider im Internet wenig aussagekräftiges darüber.


 
Weil dir das keiner sagen kann, da MS dazu noch nicht Stellung bezogen hat. Nach den bisgherigen Erfahrungen ist die Updatepolitik von MS recht gut und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass die aktuellen Geräte eine neue WP Version bekommen. Da beim wechslen von WP 7.5 auf WP8 ein Architekturwechsel stattgefunden hatte (neuer Kernel) konnten die alten Geräte nicht mehr mit updates versorgt werden. Wenn du dir aber mal anschaust wie butterweich selbst die günstigsten Geräte mit 2x1,0Ghz mit WP8 laufen, brauchst du dir beim 830 keine Sorgen machen, dass das Gerät WP10 oder wie auch immer es heißen wird nicht schafft.


----------



## Haxcy (6. November 2014)

@ Atothedrian: Danke für den Beitrag, das beruhigt mich sehr!
Es gibt bis jetzt leider eher wenige Windows Phones mit erweiterbarem Speicher + auswechselbarem Akku, daher finde ich das Lumia 830 schon klasse.

Weihnachten ist noch ein paar Tage hin, vielleicht gibt es bis dahin schon ein offizielles Statement von Microsoft


----------



## S754 (6. November 2014)

Zu WP10 kann dir keiner etwas sagen, wahrscheinlich hat MS damit noch nicht mal angefangen. Windows Phone 8.1 wird jedenfalls bis 2016 unterstützt. Und ich warte immer noch auf einen würdigen Nachfolger für mein Omnia 7. Bisher gab es da leider nichts.


----------



## MESeidel (13. November 2014)

Haxcy schrieb:


> Was passiert mit dem WP 8.1 Betriebssystem wenn Windows 10 releast wird?
> Soll es ein Update auf WP10 geben sobald verfügbar? Ich finde leider im Internet wenig aussagekräftiges darüber.


Ganz einfach weil Windows 10 weit in der Zukunft liegt.

Alle Windows Phone 8 Geräte dürften WP10 kompatibel sein.
Und bei der aktuellen Lumia Serie würde ich mir am wenigsten Sorgen machen (Verizon exklusive mal außen vor).
Aber wie erwähnt dürfte das 6-12 Monate dauern.
So lange würde ich persönlich auf keinen Fall die Kaufentscheidung hinauszögern...

BTW universal Apps sind jetzt schon möglich und Kombination der Marktplätze (WP und Win) in der Vorbereitung.
Das ist nicht abhängig von Windows10 oder Windows Phone 10.


----------



## S754 (13. November 2014)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Alle Windows Phone 8 Geräte dürften WP10 kompatibel sein.



Ich würde trotzdem vorsichtig mit dieser Aussage sein. Genau das Selbe dachte man damals bei Windows Phone 7 auf 8 auch. 
Es ist zwar gut möglich und doch recht wahrscheinlich, trotzdem muss es nicht unbedingt so sein.


----------



## Ahab (13. November 2014)

Ich würde mich auch nicht unbedingt drauf verlassen, es ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich, da genau für solche Zwecke mit 8.1 ein neuer Kernel bei WP eingeführt wurde. 

Worüber ich mir aber viel mehr Sorgen machen würde, ist, ob die Performance der Geräte dann noch für weitere Iterationen ausreicht.


----------



## S754 (13. November 2014)

Ok, jetzt ist es offiziell: Jedes Lumia Windows Phone 8 wird Windows 10 bekommen

Alle Lumia Windows Phone 8 Geräte werden ein Update auf WP 10 bekommen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Nokia User!


----------



## MESeidel (13. November 2014)

Ja Danke, ich wusste doch das ich das irgendwo gelesen hatte.
Bis auf das 810 (als kein lowest end) wurde aber auch alle 8 Lumias auf 8.1 aktualisiert.
Und selbst wenn wir die 512MB Arbeitsspeicher im 530/630 und noch den Langsamen Prozessor im 520/620 als Problem sehen - das 830  (was die Frage von Haxty war) spielt da doch in einer anderen Liga.

Interessant ist übrigens das das 530 in allen Benchmarks klar messbar vor dem 520 liegt.
Aber alle Reviews konzentrieren sich auf die entfernten Funktionen und das Display und werten das 520 besser.
Das zeigt vielleicht auch das der durchschnittliche Nutzer lieber ein langsames OS mit allen Funktionen als ein veraltetes schnelles möchte...


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen warum das so ist:

 Auf meinem Diensthandy (930) und auf meinem Privathandy (630) ist die Gesundheitsapp. Aber nur bei dem Lumia 630 ist dieser Schrittzähler in der App.


----------



## MESeidel (14. November 2014)

Ich hab's noch nicht verwendet aber bei mit gibt es den Schrittzähler auf dem 930.
Vergleich am Besten noch einmal die Einstellungen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt ist es offiziell: Jedes Lumia Windows Phone 8 wird Windows 10 bekommen
> 
> *Alle Lumia Windows Phone 8 Geräte werden ein Update auf WP 10 bekommen*. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Nokia User!


 Hey, Coole Info, ist ja sehr Geil.
Ich will sowieso lange an meinem Nokia Lumia 1320 festhalten, diese positive Nachricht kommt mir sehr entgegen 
Warum eigentlich das Ugly am ende bezüglich Nokia, werden andere Hersteller denn davon ausgeschlossen?


----------



## Ahab (15. November 2014)

Naja... ^^ HTC bockt ja beim 8S schon wieder rum. Das soll kein Update 1 kriegen. Und Huawei... naja die sind ja eh nicht mehr an Bord. HTC hat sich in der Vergangenheit ganz allgemein mit der Pflege von Bestandsgeräten nicht gerade hervorgetan. Ich kaufe jedenfalls kein HTC Gerät mehr, auch wenn ich das 8X echt geil finde.


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2014)

Ich hab für meinen Lebensgefährten ein Luma 1520 geholt (er will es lieber groß). Alles so weit ok, das neueste Update per Developer Preview draufgepackt, eingestellt und installiert. 

Bei der Nutzung des Notification centers dachte ich allerdings erst ich hätte einen Anfall von Bedienungsunfähigkeit... Bis mir klar wurde, dass jede Berührung des Screens oberhalb des Displays auf der linken Seite so wirkt als ob ich die Rücktaste betätige. Inklusive dem kurzen Vibrieren und der damit verbundenen Aktion. Dadurch lässt sich das Notification Center nur anzeigen, wenn man RECHTS von der Kameralinse runterwischt. 

Ein äußerst merkwürdiger Fehler, zumal das Touch-Display sonst einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder hat davon gelesen? Zurückschicken würde ich das Phone nur, wenn es sich gar nicht vermeiden lässt...


----------



## S754 (16. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6960238 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich das Ugly am ende bezüglich Nokia, werden andere Hersteller denn davon ausgeschlossen?


 
Sehr wahrscheinlich wird es, wenn es so weitergeht, nur noch Microsoft als WP Hersteller geben(ehemals Nokia).


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich wird es, wenn es so weitergeht, nur noch Microsoft als WP Hersteller geben(ehemals Nokia).


 
Quatsch, ausgeschlossen wird kein Hersteller. Wenn dann sind die Hersteller nicht bereit, WP 10 für ihre Geräte freizugeben. Kostet ja Geld und bringt keine direkten Einnahmen.


----------



## S754 (16. November 2014)

@Grestorn: Das meinte ich ja. MS macht WP irgendwie zu unattraktiv für andere Hersteller finde ich. Würde mir mehr Vielfalt wünschen wie zu WP 7 Zeiten.


----------



## Orka45 (23. November 2014)

Hi, ich hab mal eine Frage an die Fachleute unter euch.
Ist es bei WP8.1 Inzwischen möglich, Eine hohe verbindungsgeschwindigkeit zu forcen?   
Mein Lumia 930 wechselt ständig ins E Netz, weil dies ein bischen stärker als das 3g+ ist, was sehr nervig ist.


----------



## Ahab (23. November 2014)

Nein das geht leider nicht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi ich ja auch ne Frage:

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kamera Apps Nokia Kamera und Kamera?

Machen die unterschiedlich gute Bilder oder wie?


----------



## Atothedrian (21. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Nokia Kamera kannst du Verschlusszeiten, ISO Wert,  Fokus etc genauer einstellen, das geht bei der "normalen" Kamera nicht.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ok. Danke. Welche nutzt ihr immer?

Kann es sein das die Nokia träger ist?


----------



## Atothedrian (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich nutze immer die Nokia Kamera. Liegt auch auf dem Foto Knopf an der Seite. Finde allein den Fokus viel besser. Die App wurde natürlich von Nokia entwickelt, deshalb ja auch der Name, denke aber mal das wurde von Microsoft zusammen mit anderen Apps wie z.B. Mix Radio (ehemals Nokia Mix Radio) übernommen.


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Januar 2015)

Moin,

anscheinend bekommen doch nicht alle Lumias ein Update auf Windows 10. Wie in Gespräch mit MS wohl rauskam wird nicht empfohlen ein Gerät mit 512MB Ram wie z.B das 630 zu kaufen.

Hier nachzulesen :
Windows-10-Upgrades: Surface RT nein, Lumia-Phones jain | heise online


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2015)

Bis jetzt finde ich 8.1 gar nicht so übel. Sagen wir mal, mir fehlt darin nichts. Ansonsten hätte ich aber auch keine Angst vor Win 10 oder sowas. Habe 512 Mb Speicher. aber selbst wenn nicht würde ich jetzt nicht extra zu einem "fähigen" Lumia oder anderem greifen.


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand ein Lumia 535 testen können? Oder hat gar jemand eins?


----------



## Lappa (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe seit ca. 3 Wochen ein Lumia 535 und bin begeistert.


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2015)

OK und nicht langsam und keine Abstürze? Display Probleme?


----------



## Lappa (30. Januar 2015)

Meins läuft schön geschmeidig ohne Ruckler.Ich hatte bisher keinen einzigen absturz. Nachdem ich mein Lumia bekommen habe habe ich gleich das Update (update für Touchscreen) aufgespielt und habe keine Probleme mit dem Display. Ansonsten knarzt etwas der Akkudeckel, aber für den Preis von 113€ kann ich das verschmerzen .


----------



## MfDoom (30. Januar 2015)

Bist du mit der Kamera auch zufrieden?


----------



## Lappa (30. Januar 2015)

Vor dem Lumia 535 hatte ich ein Motorola Moto G 1 Generation (konnte ich gut verkaufen) und ich finde die Fotos sind ein wenig besser.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Lumia 1320 am Wochenende auf Denim aktualisiert, und hätte dazu fragen.
Es gibt Denim wohl schon länger, nun habe ich recherchiert und es soll ein Denim-Update bald erscheinen, hat dies schon wer installiert ?
Gibt es nach Denim noch eine weitere Version, bevor Windows(Phone)10 bereit gestellt wird ?
MfG


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Februar 2015)

Naja da Cortana erst in der Alpha Version ist wird es sicher noch ein Update vor Windows 10 geben. Mein Lumia 930 hat auch Demin druff und das einzige wa sich wilich merke ist, dass die Kamera wie versprochen deutlich schneller ist. 
Denke mal es wird aber kein Feature-Update mehr geben bevor Windows 10 kommt.


----------



## orca113 (3. Februar 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Naja da Cortana erst in der Alpha Version ist wird es sicher noch ein Update vor Windows 10 geben. Mein Lumia 930 hat auch Demin druff und das einzige wa sich wilich merke ist, dass die Kamera wie versprochen deutlich schneller ist.
> Denke mal es wird aber kein Feature-Update mehr geben bevor Windows 10 kommt.



So etwas ähnlich wollte ich auch gerade bemerken. Habe ein Update nach Denim auf meinem Diensthandy und auf meinem Privaten. 925 und 735 mehr Denim gab es noch nicht. Aber als Denim drauf war kam Cortana ins Spiel und die geräte liefen estwas besser. Aber ansonsten war da noch nichts. Evtl. schießen sie vor 10 noch ein Denim raus was aber allenfalls Optimierungen und Vorbereitungen bringt.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. Februar 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile die Möglichkeit (insbesondere mit den Lumia Geräten) über NFC zu bezahlen?
(Beispielsweise mit MyWallet von der Telekom)


----------



## orca113 (8. Februar 2015)

Meines Wissens nach gibt's die App für Windows Phone nicht. Du kannst das nur mit NFC Sticker nutzen.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Februar 2015)

Ich habe eine "Brieftasche"-App vorinstalliert. Wenn man sie öffnet kann man eine Paypalapp laden oder per Handyrechnung bezahlen. Habe das aber noch nie benutzt.


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte mir heute Morgen auf dem Windows Phone ein Virus gefangen.

Es kam während der benutzung einer App eine Meldung des Telefon das ein Virus gefunden wurde und ob die Reparatur gestartet werden soll. Habe dies ignoriert aber das Telefon war extrem langsam. Habe die Werkseinstellung wieder hergestellt und das Telefon verhielt sich normal. Hatte sowas schon mal einer?


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2015)

Nein, hatte ich noch nie. Was für eine App war es denn?


----------



## Grestorn (11. Februar 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hatte mir heute Morgen auf dem Windows Phone ein Virus gefangen.
> 
> Es kam während der benutzung einer App eine Meldung des Telefon das ein Virus gefunden wurde und ob die Reparatur gestartet werden soll. Habe dies ignoriert aber das Telefon war extrem langsam. Habe die Werkseinstellung wieder hergestellt und das Telefon verhielt sich normal. Hatte sowas schon mal einer?



Das wäre ja eine absolute Premiere und Du solltest das sofort an Heise melden. Schade, dass Du das Gerät schon zurückgesetzt hast, jetzt dürfte sich schwer nachvollziehen lassen, was genau passiert ist...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Februar 2015)

Du hast in dem Moment nicht zufällig TuneIn Radio genutzt?


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2015)

Gestern habe ich mit meinem Lumia930 Fotos gemacht, beim Anschauen waren die Fotos wie ein Ein-Sekunden Film, die Personen darauf haben sich also bewegt. Wenn ich die Fotos heute im Album anschaue ist dieser Effekt nicht mehr zu sehen, muss ich sie in einer anderen App anschauen oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Du hast in dem Moment nicht zufällig TuneIn Radio genutzt?



Nein es war so eine App mit der man Youtube Videos Laden kann angeblich. Hatte diese App noch nie benutzt und sie eigentlich nur aus versehen geöffnet. Da bin ich beim wegdrücken auf so ein Banner gekommen. Danach kam die beschriebene Meldung. Warum fragst du?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Februar 2015)

Weil ich schon öfter Werbung gesehen hab die auf einen angeblichen Virus hinweist, besonders oft bei TuneIn Radio. Schätze mal das war sowas.


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2015)

Aber das das Handy danach extremst träge war und sich komisch verhalten hat? Das stört mich halt. Komische verhalten unter anderem das ich nicht mehr verriegeln oder entriegeln konnte. Erst nach mehrmaligem betätigen der Taste.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Februar 2015)

Trotz Neustart etc? Dann wäre das in der Tat interessant.


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Trotz Neustart etc? Dann wäre das in der Tat interessant.



Als mir diese "Trägheit" und dieses hakelige Verhalten auffiel habe ich das Lumia direkt auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt und anschliessend ais einer Sicherung wiederhergestellt. Danach war es wieder ok.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Februar 2015)

Naja, vielleicht hätte ein einfacher Neustart gereicht, kann ja sein dass die komische App viel Last verursacht hat.


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2015)

Ja keine Ahnung aber ich fand es erschreckend wie das sonst so fixe Lumia abgeraucht ist beim einfachen hantieren.


Nicht das da wirklich was drauf war. Lieber Nummer sicher.


----------



## Atothedrian (11. Februar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mit meinem Lumia930 Fotos gemacht, beim Anschauen waren die Fotos wie ein Ein-Sekunden Film, die Personen darauf haben sich also bewegt. Wenn ich die Fotos heute im Album anschaue ist dieser Effekt nicht mehr zu sehen, muss ich sie in einer anderen App anschauen oder wie funktioniert das?



2 Sachen:
1.Neu seit Demin (und mich nervt es tierisch) wenn du die Fototaste gedrückt hälst macht er statt einem Foto ein Video.
2. Es gibt die Einstellung "Lebendige Bilder" unter den Fotoeinstellungen wenn du die kamera öffnest. Fotos die du dann schießt zeigen beim angucken in Fotos was eine Sekunde vorher passiert ist, quasi als kleines Video.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2015)

Mich hat das erst auch verwirrt. 
Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden das wenn ich die Kamera über die Auslösertaste starte anscheinend eine andere App startet als wenn ich die Kachel drücke.
Über die Auslösertaste kann ich diese Kurzviedeofotos machen, und auch nur hier kann ich diese kurzen Vids anscheinend abspielen. In der Bilderbibliothek sind sie nur als normale Bilder anschaubar.
Wenn ich die Kameraapp per Kachel starte ist der Auslöser ganz normal, und seit dem Denim Update auch deutlich fixer.

Im ganzen ist das aber etwas verwirrend, es gibt zu viele verschiedene Fotoapps für meinen Geschmack. Oder zumindest sind sie ungeschickt oder garnicht verknüpft.

Die Einstellung "Lebendige Bilder" werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Atothedrian (11. Februar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Mich hat das erst auch verwirrt.
> Ich habe jetzt herausgefunden das wenn ich die Kamera über die Auslösertaste starte anscheinend eine andere App startet als wenn ich die Kachel drücke.
> Über die Auslösertaste kann ich diese Kurzviedeofotos machen, und auch nur hier kann ich diese kurzen Vids anscheinend abspielen. In der Bilderbibliothek sind sie nur als normale Bilder anschaubar.
> Wenn ich die Kameraapp per Kachel starte ist der Auslöser ganz normal, und seit dem Denim Update auch deutlich fixer.
> ...



Deshalb hab ich auf der Taste meine bevorzugte Kameraapp registriert und alle anderen Fotoapps runtergeschmissen


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2015)

Hi, mein Arbeitshandy ein Lumia 925 wollte heut ein wichtiges update. Warum will mein Lumia 635 keins?


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2015)

Das dürfte dann wohl Denim sein. Das 635 ist damit bereits ausgeliefert worden.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2015)

Heute Morgen hat auch das 635 nach Update gerufen. Denim war allerdings schon drauf. Seltsam


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2015)

Lag ich also doch richtig! 

Dann kann es sein, dass vielleicht ein extra Update ausgerollt wurde, das nur Cortana in deutsch nachliefert. Das war vorher sicher nicht drauf, oder?


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Lag ich also doch richtig!
> 
> Dann kann es sein, dass vielleicht ein extra Update ausgerollt wurde, das nur Cortana in deutsch nachliefert. Das war vorher sicher nicht drauf, oder?



Nein, Cortana war nicht drauf. Zumindest nicht so wie jetzt. Jetzt hat es ja ne eigene Kachel. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern Cortana schon mal auf dem Handy schonmal gehört bzw. gesehen zu haben in irgendeinem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Ahab (25. Februar 2015)

Dann aber bestimmt nur auf englisch. Cortana wurde ja schon mit 8.1 direkt ausgeliefert, aber nur auf englisch. Dazu musste man Region und Sprache umstellen (USA und englisch, oder so), dann konnte man Cortana bereits ausprobieren. Auf deutsch und in anderen Sprachen kam es aber mit einem extra Update.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2015)

Das kann sein. ich habe es aber auch jetzt zum ersten mal benutzt. Also Cortana muß ich sagen versteht besser als Siri damals zu Anfang.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (1. März 2015)

Hey, kann mir jemand einen vernünftigen Browser für Windows Mobile 6.1 samt Quelle aufzeigen? Bitte nicht Opera, Fennec oder anderen Quark, sondern einen, der Seiten wie aktuelle Browser vernünftig als mobile Seiten darstellen kann.


----------



## Ahab (1. März 2015)

Für Windows Mobile SECHS PUNKT EINS?  Ist das dein Ernst? 

Der letzte Major Release von Windows Mobile war 6.5, das OS wurde 2010 eingestellt. 

Um was für ein Gerät geht es denn?


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (2. März 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Für Windows Mobile SECHS PUNKT EINS?  Ist das dein Ernst?
> 
> Der letzte Major Release von Windows Mobile war 6.5, das OS wurde 2010 eingestellt.
> 
> Um was für ein Gerät geht es denn?


Ein Xda (Touch) Diamond 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte dafür gerne einen vernünftigen Browser.


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2015)

Wow! 

Nach etwas suchen habe ich Zetakey gefunen:

Zetakey HTML5 Webkit Browser for Windows CE, Windows Mobile, Embedded Compact, Linux - Free download

Das ist ein HTML5-fähiger Browser, basierend auf WebKit (enthalten u.a. in Google Chrome). Den kannst du dort herunterladen. Der Store für WMobile ist ja nun schon seit Jahren nicht mehr verfügbar.

Allzu hohe Erwartungen solltest du aber nicht mehr an das Phone stellen.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. März 2015)

Moin,

seitdem ich für iCloud 2 Faktor Autorisierung eingerichtet habe kann mein Lucia 930 den Account nicht mehr synchronisieren. Ein abfrage nach dem Sicherheitscode kommt auch nicht. Gibt dafür  ne Lösung oder funktioniert das im moment einfach nicht?


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (2. März 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Nach etwas suchen habe ich Zetakey gefunen:
> 
> ...


Cool. Danke. Werde ich später ausprobieren.


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2015)

Es hat sich gerade irgend so ein User über den Startpost beschwert. Weil da immer noch Baustelle ist.

Meine Herren, klar mir ist bewusst das da schon lange Baustelle ist aber aus privaten Gründen (nebenberufliche Ausbildung/Studium) ist mir ab und an in den letzten Wochen und Monaten nicht wirklich nach Recherche oder Threadbastelei gewesen von daher bitte euch die lange Baustellenfertigen zu entschuldigen. Denke in einigen Tagen werde ich wenn alles gut geht wieder ein normales Leben führen.

Wenn einer von euch aber gerne den Ausbau des Startpost übernehmen möchte bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## Atothedrian (3. März 2015)

Meine Güte auch wenn da immer noch Baustelle steht ist doch dank des Titels und inzwischen mehrere Seiten Diskussion klar worum es hier geht. Er/Sie/Es kann ja gerne Vorschläge posten  .

Wie gefällt euch das neue Lumia 640 (XL). Ich find bei der XL Version seh ich keinen großen Unterschied zu dem 1320, außer da es noch einmal einen besseren Preis hat. Hat schon jemand Windows 10 im Test? Ich überlege es mir auf mein Lumia 930 zu installieren. Ich wollt noch bis zur Build Konferenz von MS warten und anschauen wie weit die Entwicklung ist.


----------



## Ahab (3. März 2015)

Ich finde es ungelenk, dass Microsoft auf das "XL" aus der Nokia X-Reihe zurückgreift. Das stört meiner Meinung nach die relativ konsistente Nomenklatur der Lumia-Reihe. 

Ansonsten gefallen mir die Devices ziemlich gut, ein mattes Finish hätte ich beim 640 aber auch gern gesehen. Und ich finds toll, dass es wieder Cyan als Farboption gibt!  Das beste ist aber, dass es jetzt endlich, END-LICH 720p-Displays ins Entry-Level geschafft haben. Die 854p auf 4,5" beim 630 sind einfach unsäglich.  Das ist einfach mal Schwellenland-Niveau.


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Meine Güte auch wenn da immer noch Baustelle steht ist doch dank des Titels und inzwischen mehrere Seiten Diskussion klar worum es hier geht. Er/Sie/Es kann ja gerne Vorschläge posten  .
> 
> Wie gefällt euch das neue Lumia 640 (XL). Ich find bei der XL Version seh ich keinen großen Unterschied zu dem 1320, außer da es noch einmal einen besseren Preis hat. Hat schon jemand Windows 10 im Test? Ich überlege es mir auf mein Lumia 930 zu installieren. Ich wollt noch bis zur Build Konferenz von MS warten und anschauen wie weit die Entwicklung ist.



Habe ich mir auch gedacht

Freue mich auf das Lumia 640 auch, das hat nämlich dann alles das was ich an einem 635 nicht habe und ich gern hätte 

Das XL ist mir persönlich zu groß. Aber denke das auch das ein kluger Schachzug von MS. Da werde sicher viele drauf abfahren.



> [ Und ich finds toll, dass es wieder Cyan als Farboption gibt!  Das beste ist aber, dass es jetzt endlich, END-LICH 720p-Displays ins Entry-Level geschafft haben. Die 854p auf 4,5" beim 630 sind einfach unsäglich.  Das ist einfach mal Schwellenland-Niveau./QUOTE]
> 
> Richtig!


----------



## Hatuja (3. März 2015)

Ich bin mit Windows Phone absoluter Neuling, hatte bisher immer Android. Da sich mittlerweile mein Anforderungsprofil aber verschoben hat, suche ich ein neues Smartphone.
Mir reicht Mittelklasse-Hardware, Maximal 4,5 Zoll und Dual SIM. Der Preisvergleich hat immer ein WP-Gerät ausgespuckt, daher stehe ich nun vor der Entscheidung.

Was haltet ihr vom kommenden Lumia 532?  Hat soweit alles was ich brauche. Mir ist nur die Auflösung von lediglich 800x480 negativ aufgefallen. Ist das für 4 Zoll noch OK oder ist das schon nicht mehr zumutbar?
Die 5 Zoll vom 640 sind mir definitiv viel zu groß, ansonsten wäre das auch ein interessantes Teil.


----------



## Ahab (3. März 2015)

Ich würde dir das 730 empfehlen. Das hat ein gutes Display und 4,7" würde für dich vielleicht noch gehen. Ansonsten sind 480p auf 4" noch vollkommen im Rahmen. Das Display vom 532 soll auch etwas besser sein, als das beim 535.


----------



## Hatuja (3. März 2015)

Mein jetziges Nexus 4 hat 4,7 Zoll und das ist mir zu groß. Das 730 ist vom Gehäuse sogar noch ein Stückchen größer.
Mir ist wichtig, dass ich es mit einer Hand bedienen kann und das kann ich beim N4 halt oft schon nicht mehr.
Daher hatte ich nach Geräten um 4 bis 4,3 Zoll Ausschau gehalten. Je nach dem wie schmal der Rahmen ist, würden auch 4,5 noch gehen, aber mehr nicht.
Wäre das 730er einfach nur einen halben Zoll kleiner würde ich es kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2015)

Schau dir doch mal das 635 Dual sim an oder wie Ahab sagt das 730 wenn du keinen wert auf LTE legst.


----------



## Hatuja (3. März 2015)

Ne, LTE ist mir egal. Surfen, Telegram/Whatsapp und Mail funktionieren auch ohne gut. Das 730 ist mir, wie gesagt, zu groß. Das 635 finde ich nur als Single SIM, oder das 630 Dual SIM. Beide sind zwar größer, haben aber (fast) die gleiche, geringe Auflösung. Außerdem wurde für die "Neuen" ja schon das Update auf WP10 versprochen. Beim 630/635 soll es wohl wegen den 512 MB Ram kein Update geben...
Ich denke, ich werde mir das 532 dann im Laden mal ansehen und mich wegen der Auflösung dann entscheiden.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. März 2015)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ne, LTE ist mir egal. Surfen, Telegram/Whatsapp und Mail funktionieren auch ohne gut. Das 730 ist mir, wie gesagt, zu groß. Das 635 finde ich nur als Single SIM, oder das 630 Dual SIM. Beide sind zwar größer, haben aber (fast) die gleiche, geringe Auflösung. Außerdem wurde für die "Neuen" ja schon das Update auf WP10 versprochen. Beim 630/635 soll es wohl wegen den 512 MB Ram kein Update geben...
> Ich denke, ich werde mir das 532 dann im Laden mal ansehen und mich wegen der Auflösung dann entscheiden.



Das mist dem Update mit 512MB Ram hat Microsoft revidiert. Eine Freundin hat das 630 Dual Sim und ich finde die Auflösung stört nicht. Für den Preis ein super Gerät.

Thema 512MB : Microsoft: Windows 10 kommt auch aufs Lumia 520 | heise online


----------



## Hatuja (3. März 2015)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Das mist dem Update mit 512MB Ram hat Microsoft revidiert. Eine Freundin hat das 630 Dual Sim und ich finde die Auflösung stört nicht. Für den Preis ein super Gerät.
> 
> Thema 512MB : Microsoft: Windows 10 kommt auch aufs Lumia 520 | heise online



Ah ja, ok, danke. Das hatte ich nicht mitbekommen. Aber ist ja schon mal schön zu sehen, dass Microsoft die älteren Geräte nicht hinten runterfallen lässt.


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2015)

Hallo Leute, mir kommt es vor das mit dem letzten Update von WP von vor ein paar Tagen mein Lumia 635 nicht mehr so flink und flüssig ist. Kann das sein?


----------



## Ahab (9. März 2015)

Worin äußert sich das denn genau?


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2015)

Der Wechsel zu Apps ist extrem lahm, als Beispiel die Kamera App geht noch langsamer auf als vorher. Solche Sachen eben.


----------



## Ahab (9. März 2015)

Hard Reset...? 

Ich hatte zum Beispiel nach dem Update auf 8.1 bei meinem 925 extreme Verzögerungen, nach einem Hard Reset hat sich das Bild deutlich gebessert. Das 635 ist ja nun schon mit 8.1 ausgeliefert worden, aber Denim war ja auch etwas umfassender, bei mir wurden zum Beispiel viele Apps automatisch neu installiert. Ein kompletter Wipe wäre hier vielleicht auch ganz heilsam.


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2015)

Wie meinst du wipe?



Noch was anderes, sind die buttons der Bedienleiste (Windows Heichen,Zurückund Suchen) im Bildschirm integriert wie beim 635 oder ausserhalb des Bildschirms wie beim 925 etwa?


----------



## Ahab (10. März 2015)

Ja mit Wipe meine ich Hard Reset. Und ich habe ein 925, also keine on-screen Tasten.


----------



## orca113 (7. April 2015)

Ist euch das auch Aufgefallen?:

Seit dem letzten Update habe ich unter "Speicheroptimierung" gar keine Temporäre Dateien die anfallen. Seit dem Update war da nix mehr.

Vorher binnen einer Woche mehrere MB teilweise mehrere Hundert MB. In Extremfällen kamen bei mir dort nach einigen Tagen 300 - 400 MB Temporäre Dateien zusammen.


----------



## Ahab (8. April 2015)

Ja dito! Weiß aber nicht was da vorher so angefallen ist. Hab das aber auch nicht im Blick muss ich sagen.


----------



## Atothedrian (8. April 2015)

Hab auch noch nie drauf geachtet aber sind auch 0 Bytes.


----------



## orca113 (8. April 2015)

Hallo ihr beiden.

Hatte vorher drauf geachtet weil ich Anfangs nur den mini 8Gb Telefonspeicher hatte von dem ja eh schon nicht alles verfügbar ist. Aber als ich die Speicherkarte im 635 zusätzlich hatte habe ich es beibehalten immer mal wieder danach zu schauen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe kürzlich nach einem Programm gesucht (eher aus spaß) auf dem ich Twitch ansehen kann, ich dachte immer das dies auf dem Handy nicht möglich sei weil dort kein FalshPlayer installierbar ist, und Twitch auf dem PC nur mit FlashPlayer anzusehen ist, daher auch meine Verwunderung, bin dahingehend scheinbar nicht aktuell genug informiert.
Ich habe mir dieses Programm installiert, welches würdet ihr empfehlen um Twitch ansehen zu können ? 
Es gibt scheinbar mehrere wo mit dies möglich ist, möchte mir aber nicht jeden scheic installieren um zu sehen was besser ist, daher frage ich euch um eure Meinung.


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2015)

Diese App sieht gut aus. Gibt noch die 1,49€ App Games TV damit geht es auch.


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Kann man irgendwie selbst live Kacheln erzeugen oder Designen?


----------



## Ahab (1. Mai 2015)

Nope. Musst du schon selbst programmieren.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2015)

Toll Dazu reichen meine Fähigkeiten nicht. Und wie sieht das mit Live Machen für Win 8 (Computer) aus?


----------



## Ahab (2. Mai 2015)

Dürfte aufs Gleiche hinauslaufen. Was möchtest du denn anstellen?


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2015)

Ja dachte halt mal ein paar Live Kacheln anders zu gestalten oder welche die keine sind zu Live Kacheln zu machen.


----------



## MESeidel (12. Mai 2015)

Ahab schrieb:


> Nope. Musst du schon selbst programmieren.


Kostenlosen Dev Account einrichten, Visual Studi Starter installieren, Leeres Beispiel Projekt anlegen, über die Grafische Oberfläche die Grafik tauschen.
Programmieren würde ich das nicht nennen^^
Und man darf nicht aus versehen die App starten, sonst fällt auf dass es nur eine leere Demo ist.



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja dachte halt mal ein paar Live Kacheln anders  zu gestalten oder welche die keine sind zu Live Kacheln zu  machen.


Fremde Programme kannst du natürlich nicht ändern.
Dazu müsstest du entweder den Original Quell-Code haben oder die App verbotener Weise ändern.


----------



## Ahab (24. Juni 2015)

Wer von euch hat hier eigentlich schon die Windows 10 DP aufm Handy?  Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es endlich ein Ende hat mit dem verdammten "Fortsetzen..." Screen. Das ist echt eine fürchterliche Geißel. Hat sich das gebessert?


----------



## Atothedrian (21. Januar 2016)

Hier ist ja nun schon länger ruhe aber ich frag trotzdem mal rum: Hat jemand die aktuellen Windows 10 Preview auf seinem/ihrem Lucia 930 ? Hab keine Lust länger zu warten, möchte aber nicht ständig mit abstürzen kämpfen. Kleiner Macken machen mir nichts aus.


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Januar 2016)

So ich hab das gestern Abend mal installiert:

+ Aufgeräumtes Design
+ Browser deutlich schneller
+ Datenschutzeinstellungen
+ Kalender App

- Systemschrift wurde kleiner, besonders bei der "Alle Apps" Übersicht
- Mail Konten machten Probleme
- Download von Offline Karten klappt irgendwie nicht
- Dauernd unwichtige Systemmeldungen zu Kartendownliads, angeblich veralteten Einstellungen
--------- man kann förmlich zugucken wie der Akku leer wird.

Da letzteres wirklich gravierend ist kann ich davon im Moment nur abraten. Jetzt muss die Powerbank erstmal öfter ran.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. März 2016)

Noch jemand hier mit Win 10 Mobile Erfahrung?

Da mein altes Nokia 720 (ja, ich weiß ,war nie das Beste^^) anfing zu sterben habe ich mir ein Microsoft 650 gekauft..mit Windows 10 Mobile. Das Handy ansich ist wirklich top, aaaaaber es gibt irgendwie doch einige kleine Macken.

Das "schlimmste" ist, dass das mail Programm "Outlook-Mail" nicht richtig funzt. Also andere Konten lassen sich zwar erstellen, aber nicht synchronisieren > Kontoeinstellungen sind veraltet > reparieren.... 
Alles korrekt eingegeben, aber es geht einfach nicht, das blöde Outlook/Windows Acc Konto geht tadellos. Die App scheint teils und recht unterschiedlich verbuggt zu sein.
Ich kann quasi nur telefonieren und SMS schreiben, aber das kann der 15 Jahre alte Knochen der hier noch rumliegt auch. Ich brauche diese beschissene App aber, vor allem für meine Arbeeitsmails, die NICHT über das Microsoftkonto/email Adresse laufen (sollen).

Seit einem halben Jahr wird Microsoft mit diesem und ähnlichen Problemen zu der Mail App zugetextet und es tut sich nix, bin echt entnervt und überlege das Handy die nächsten Tage aufgrund des OS  zurück zu geben 

edit: ..äh...neee, selbst das Win Konto will jetzt "repariert" zum Kotzen


----------



## Atothedrian (1. März 2016)

Die Meldung kommt bei mir ab und zu auch. Was das heißen soll das die Einstellungen veraltet sind weiß wohl nur MS aber die App und die Konten funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. März 2016)

Hm, also was ich so gelesen habe ist wie gesagt diese App sehr individuell funktionsfähig bis verbuggt. Teils scheint es so, dass diese Meldung bei "nicht stabiler/ausreichender" Verbindungg ausgespuckt wird, was das auch immer sein mag..auch bei Usern mit bestem Empfang..

Bei meinem Microsoftkonto kam die Mail bisher nur ein bis zwei mal, mein eingebundenes Mailboxkonto spuckt das im 5min Takt aus.....absoluter Hardwarereset und schon gefühlte 100 Mal "Konto entfernen" und neu machen hat nicht geholfen.

Wie gesagt schönes Handy, aber bei mir nur ein Phone ohne Smart. Und ich brauch das auch für die Arbeit...echt ärgerlich (vor allem die die nicht vorhandenen Antworten bzw. die Antworten bei Microsoft "..wir leiten es weiter.." + DAS Problem wird in deutscher Sprache konsequent ausgesessen/nicht beantwortet > englische Foren, setzen dem Ganzen ein Sahnehäubchen oben auf)

edit: meine Fresse...stand ich auf dem Schlauch bzw.  dämlicher kann sich MS auch nicht ausdrücken

also: beim erweitertem SetUp muss Kontoname (caduzzz@blablub) und E-Mail_adresse (caduzzz@blablub) müssen identisch sein > logisch.
           der "Benutzername" (MS nennt Beispiele "caduzZ, cadu@Z,  ca@uzzz, etc.) MUSS identisch dem Kontonamen UND Adresse sein...
           DANN klappt's, war mir jetzt so nicht ersichtlich, weil der Benutzername wie "optional/tragen-sie-irgendwas-ein" dort steht..

Jetzt bin ich happy


----------



## cerbero (8. März 2016)

nAbend Allerseits

So, seit etwa 5 Stunden bin ich mit dabei, das neue Lumia 650 tut soweit seinen Dienst. (Oder versuchts, das mit "Offline gespeicherte Karte dauert scho ~3 h)

Andere Frage dazu: Antivirenprogramme für Windows10 Phone gibts welche mit empfehlungswert ?


----------



## Atothedrian (9. März 2016)

Antivierenprogramm brauchst du nicht. Ich wüsste auch keins, dass verfügbar ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. März 2016)

AV für Windows Mobile gab es mal aber wurde wieder eingestellt, bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht davon gehört das ein neues kommen soll.


----------



## Atothedrian (2. April 2016)

Moin moin,

gestern kam endlich das "richtige" Update auf Windows 10 mobile für mein Lucia 930.

Seit dem spring ich vor Wut im Dreieck. Ich bin dermaßen enttäuscht.
Positiv war das die Systemschriftgröße nochmal angepasst wurde. Das ist mir sehr wichtig. 
ABER:
Gestern Abend hat während ich den Kalender offen hatte dieser eigenmächtig ALLE Termine nacheinander gelöscht. Glücklicherweise kam diese ein paar Minuten später auf einmal wieder. Wir saßen in einem kleinen Kreis und haben alle verwundert auf das Telefon gestarrt. Dauert stürzt grad der Browser ab oder das App öffnen dauert länger. Mein Outlook Konto steht seit heute morgen auf "noch nicht synchronisiert" und an dem Status kann ich auch nichts ändern. 

Ich frag mich echt was da los ist, wenn das so weiter geht gibt was neues.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2016)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> gestern kam endlich das "richtige" Update auf Windows 10 mobile für mein Lucia 930.
> 
> ...



Danke für das kurze Review dann bleibe ich bei meinem Lumia 730 erstmal bei Win8.1 das super läuft und warte mal ab wie sich WP10 weiter entwickelt, es scheint aber so, als ob Microsoft erst mal andere Projekte weiter bringen will und wir wohl entweder erst Ende dieses Jahren oder erst nächstes wirklch mal Neuerungen zu WP10 sehen werden.


----------



## MfDoom (3. April 2016)

Ich babe auch ein 930 und es stimmt das wp10 noch einige macken und bugs hat. Wenn es total zu spinnen anfängt sollte man es neu starten, meist steht dann nach dem hochfahren dran das updates installiert wurden. Die kommen fast täglich, natürlich ohne zu fragen 
Bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden, wp10 ist ein riesenfortschritt in die richtige richtung


----------



## Atothedrian (3. April 2016)

Also ich hab nicht täglich frische Updates und grade bei den ganzen Macken schauen ich oft nach. Neustart hilft auch nicht immer. Theresa startete gar nicht mehr, im Store stand ich kann es installieren obwohl es installiert war. Hab ich gemacht, seit dem geht es auch wieder.

Natürlich ist nicht alles schlecht nur im Moment überwiegt bei mir der Unmut. Der edge Browser ist deutlich schneller als der alte IE, dafür kann man aber nicht mehr mit einem Fingerwisch zur letzten Seite zurück springen. Das hab ich eigentlich immer Rege genutzt. Auch das die Here Maps für W10 eingestellt werden finde ich gelinde gesagt Mist. Für W8.1 soll das ja noch weiter laufen. Es wird sicher noch einige Zeit vergehen bis alles wieder rund läuft.

Dennoch frag ich mich was bei MS los ist. Erst verschieben sie das Upgrade ewig, dann Schnupfen sie die Geräte die ein Update bekommen stark ein und läuft es nicht mehr als den gut ausgestattet Geräten rund. Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht.


----------



## MfDoom (3. April 2016)

Ja, es ist wirklich Mist das Here maps, die Nahverkehrsapp (die hervorragend ist, funktioniert sogar in Bangkok und Anbieterübergreifend, also Bus, Bahn, Flugzeug usw.) usw. eingestellt werden. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe werden die alle aber in einer kartenapp zusammengefasst, was wirklich ein Fortschritt wäre. Hoffentlich in derselben Qualität, sonst wäre das richtig mies.

Die Updates kommen nicht täglich, das stimmt, aber sehr häufig


----------



## Gamer090 (3. April 2016)

Gibt es in WiP10 jetzt schon eine Ersatzkarten-App?? Ansonsten werde ich noch laaaaaange bei WP 8.1 bleiben  Zuerst stellen sie Ovimaps von Nokia ein das Super funktioniert hat und Here ist auch super hoffentlich verschlimmbessern sie nichts.!


----------



## MfDoom (3. April 2016)

Here war auch von Nokia, wenn ich richtig informieret bin wurde das jetzt von VW und Audi gekauft. Es soll eine WIndowskartenapp kommen die alles in sich vereint. Wenn sie schlau sind wird es nicht schlechter als jetzt xD


----------



## Atothedrian (3. April 2016)

W10 bringt auch keine eigene karten App mit, das ist galt die von W10 die man vom Desktop kennt. Ich empfinde sie als schlechter und keinen adäquaten Ersatz. Mag auch daran liegen das ich an Here gewöhnt bin. So schnell wird da auch nichts Neues kommen. bevor Sie eine neue App rausbringen sollte MS erstmal die Bugs fixen. 

Here gehört inzwischen in der Tat einem Verbund von deutschen Autoherstellern. Angeblich hat auch Amazon Interesse bei Here einzusteigen.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2016)

Wie ist W10 auf dem Smartphone aktuell?? Sind folgende Punkte vorhanden? 

- Einstellungsmenu alphabetisch sortiert
- Wecker mit eigener Einstellung für die Lautstärke
- Kartenapp wieder brauchbar
- Entsperrung ohne Code


----------



## orca113 (22. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe mein Diensthandy, ein Lumia 925 seit September 2014 im Einsatz. Das letzte Update des OS kam im Juli letzten Jahres? Bei mir ist seit dem an der Software des Geräts nichts geändert worden. Vermute schon fast das man inzwischen nicht mehr viel macht geschweige denn Windows 10 verteilen bei diesem Gerät.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte auf meinem 930 letzte Woche ein größeres Update allerdings sind mir noch keine Änderungen aufgefallen. Das Smartphone funktioniert problemlos, ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Kartenapps sind immer noch HERE von Nokia, die sind mehr als brauchbar. Vor allem im Nahverkehr kombiniert mit Fußwegen, unschlagbar.
Wecker geht, welche Lautstärke er verwendet weiss ich nicht aber man kann Anwendungen, Klingeltöne usw. unterschiedlich einstellen, evtl auch den Wecker separat.
Entsperrung ohne Code geht natürlich auch, man kann auch einstellen wie lange es dauert bis nach dem Benutzen wieder der Code eingegeben werden muss um aufs Smartphone zu schauen.

Die Version bei mir ist: 1511


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2016)

Naja, klingt für mich nicht so ganz ausgereift, Here ist wirklich gut aber MS wollte sie abschaffen deswegen habe ich nachgefragt. Der Wecker hat aktuell keine eigene Lautstärkeeinstellung, der nutzt die von den Benachrichtigungen, d.h. wenn du am  Morgen im Zug bist und hast vergessen die Lautstärke runter zu drehen, wenn dann eine SMS bekommst hört es der halbe Zug. 

Mit entsperrung ohne Code meinte ich eigentlich das es eine andere Möglichkeit geben soll als mit dem Code zu entsperren, wie ein Muster oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juni 2016)

Was genau kling nicht ausgereift? HERE kann es nicht sein und die neuen Apps kennt man ja noch nicht.
Falls du den Wecker meinst, das ist ja wirklich eine Kleinigkeit  Dafür gibt es eine Weltuhr, Countdowns und Stoppuhr, wie ich soeben bemerkt habe.
Ein Muster zum entsperren gibt es nicht, sollte aber jeder in der Lage sein sich ein paar Zahlen merken zu können. 
Btw, ich konnte beim Kollegen das Handy entsperren weil sein Muster als Schmierfilm auf dem Display zu sehen ist 
Was ich wirklich sinnvoll finde ist die Fingerabdruckentsperrung von Apple, das ist saupraktisch.


----------



## Ahab (30. Juni 2016)

Moin moin! Es gibt jetzt eine Steam App samt Authenticator!  

Steam-App fur Windows 10 Mobile, Update fur Microsoft Authenticator


----------



## _maxe (30. Juni 2016)

Geile sache mit der Steam App!
Kommt sie denn jetzt auch für Windows Phone 8.1 herraus?
Artikel steht "Microsoft Windows Phone als auch Windows 10 Mobile".

Edit: Ah steht weiter unten. Kommt auch für 8.1 raus!


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2016)

Wann kommt Windows 10 das ist die Frage... Mein 925 ist immernoch nicht geupdatet


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juni 2016)

MS ist schon ewigs in der Entwiklcung des Mobilen Win10, hoffentlich funktioniert es auch wie es soll, weil sonst behalte ich mein Win8,1


----------



## Atothedrian (30. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wann kommt Windows 10 das ist die Frage... Mein 925 ist immernoch nicht geupdatet



Das 925 bekommt auch kein Win 10 Update


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juni 2016)

Stimmt, gewisse Modelle will MS gar kein Win10 spendieren  Da bleibt nur der Wechsel auf ein neueres Modell oder Win8.1 behalten, ich würde eher letzteres wählen. Ein neues Gerät nur wegen einem OS-Update würde ich mir nicht zulegen.


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2016)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Das 925 bekommt auch kein Win 10 Update



Verdammt. Oh Gott, weil mein Gerät gar nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


----------



## _maxe (10. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Wecker hat aktuell keine eigene Lautstärkeeinstellung, der nutzt die von den Benachrichtigungen, d.h. wenn du am  Morgen im Zug bist und hast vergessen die Lautstärke runter zu drehen, wenn dann eine SMS bekommst hört es der halbe Zug.



Ich habe bei mir grundsätzlich alle Töne aus, aber mein Wecker klingelt trotzdem jeden morgen .. wenn das Handy nicht über Nacht gestorben ist


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir grundsätzlich alle Töne aus, aber mein Wecker klingelt trotzdem jeden morgen .. wenn das Handy nicht über Nacht gestorben ist



Wie hast du das denn eingestellt?


----------



## _maxe (10. Juli 2016)

Habe außer dem Wecker nichts eingestellt.

Eben auch nochmal getestet, alles war Stumm und Wecker hat laut gebimmelt.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Habe außer dem Wecker nichts eingestellt.
> 
> Eben auch nochmal getestet, alles war Stumm und Wecker hat laut gebimmelt.



Muss ich mal testen, das wäre natürlich super, und tatsächlich es funktioniert. Tja, wieder was gelernt danke dir


----------



## _maxe (20. Juli 2016)

> Guten Tag,
> 
> nach den uns vorliegenden Informationen haben Sie die Amazon App für Windows Phone aus dem Microsoft App Store heruntergeladen und installiert.
> 
> ...



Klasse


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Klasse



Das nervt an Windows Phone einfach, alle wollen Apps für Android und iOS aber keiner will Apps für Windows Phone entwickeln


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Juli 2016)

Ist es normal, dass mein Lumia 625 im häuslichen DLAN (um WLAN-Repeater zu vermeiden) nur 1-2Mbit Internet bekommt, während alle anderen (Android-)Smartphones 40-50Mbit haben? Und wenn ich in woanders WLAN nutze habe ich höhere Geschwindigkeiten. Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## blautemple (21. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das nervt an Windows Phone einfach, alle wollen Apps für Android und iOS aber keiner will Apps für Windows Phone entwickeln



Naja der Markt für Windows Phone ist verglichen mit iOS und Android einfach extrem klein und da lohnt es sich offenbar einfach nicht Apps für zu entwickeln


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Naja der Markt für Windows Phone ist verglichen mit iOS und Android einfach extrem klein und da lohnt es sich offenbar einfach nicht Apps für zu entwickeln


Und der wird immer kleiner, Nokia will wieder eigene Smartphones auf den Markt bringen, aber mit Android drauf, also langsam aber sicher wird Windows Phone vom Markt verschwinden, oder eine bekannte Marke die sich gut verkauft bietet Modelle mit Windows Phone an, dann kann es evtl. noch gerettet werden.


----------



## blautemple (21. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und der wird immer kleiner, Nokia will wieder eigene Smartphones auf den Markt bringen, aber mit Android drauf, also langsam aber sicher wird Windows Phone vom Markt verschwinden, oder eine bekannte Marke die sich gut verkauft bietet Modelle mit Windows Phone an, dann kann es evtl. noch gerettet werden.



Ich habe es ja auch mal eine Zeit lang mit Windows Phone versucht, aber unzählige kleine Unzulänglichkeiten haben mich dann wieder zurück zu iOS getrieben. Wenn man ein OS so Stiefmütterlich betreibt ist es kein Wunder das es nach kurzer Zeit wieder verschwindet...


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juli 2016)

Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Das 930 ist zwar ein backstein dafür ist die kamera wirklich top.


----------



## Polyethylen (27. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich mag ich ja mein Lumia 640 und das Betriebssystem, aber das Appangebot ist leider unterirdisch, hätte Android mal ein ordentliches Design (nicht solche altbackenen statischen Symbole), dann wär ich schon längst weg. Oder andersrum: Das Appangebot von iOS oder Android zu Windows kopieren und ich wär wunschlos glücklich. Aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, wird mein nächstes Smartphone eins aus dem Android-Lager, auch wenn ich beim Anblick des Homescreens die Krätze kriege.
Ich fühl mich jetzt schon wieder so gemobbt bei Pokemon Go, echt deprimierend. Zwar gibt's von manchen Dingen Drittanbieter-Apps aber die funktionieren auch nicht so reibungslos wie das Original. Ich hab ja immer noch auf eine Wende gehofft (deswegen hab ich mir auch das Lumia 640 gekauft), aber selbst ich als Optimist sehe da nix mehr kommen 
Ich kenne einige aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die schon vor der Entscheidung standen "Windows oder Android", sich aber aufgrund des Appangebots für letzteres entschieden haben - ich würde mittlerweile (bzw. wenns aus China welche mit LTE-Band 20 gibt - die überteuerten Preise hier unterstütze ich nicht) auch so entscheiden.


----------



## DARPA (27. Juli 2016)

Ja das ist echt traurig. Schau mich grad nach ner Ablösung fürs 5s um und das 950 ist von den Specs schon sehr geil, vorallem für das Geld. Aber die Softwaresituation ist so bescheiden, dass ich mich wohl dagegen entscheiden werde.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Juli 2016)

Gibt doch genug Launcher die das metrodesign haben.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorparc (1. August 2016)

Ich nutze bisher ein Lumia 640 DS. Leider ist die App-Auswahl wirklich grausig.. Daher habe ich mir jetzt mal für 64€ ein Cubot Rainbow geholt. Was die Auswahl an Apps angeht perfekt. Das einzige was mich stört ist das GPS (verliert Verbindung oder dauert sehr lange). Werde es noch ein paar Tage testen und dann entscheiden ob ich es zurück sende.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. August 2016)

War ich so dämlich und habe den QR Code Leser deinstalliert oder ist er nicht vorhanden?


----------



## Ahab (19. August 2016)

Windows 10 Mobile...? Gibts nicht (mehr). Ist mit 8.1 ausrangiert worden, bei W10 ist er endgültig rausgeflogen. 

Und das ist noch etwas, was ich einfach nicht verstehe. So simple Standard-Apps, wie Taschenlampe, PDF-Viewer, QR-Scanner, File-Manager - sowas muss man doch mitliefern!? Ist ja auch unter Android nicht so schön. Da gibts keine werbefreie kostenlose QR-Scanner-App, unmöglich. 

Sowas simples über thrid party apps regeln zu müssen, ist echt armselig und look and feel und usability ist sehr oft das allerletzte.


----------



## MfDoom (19. August 2016)

Das wird alles mitgeliefert. Microsoft Edge öffnet PDF, Taschenlampe ist dabei, in der Schnellauswahl, QR-Scanner ist seit Anfang an dabei. Der Datei Explorer ist auch schon uimmer dabei.
Sonst noch was das du nicht verstehst?


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das wird alles mitgeliefert. Microsoft Edge öffnet PDF, Taschenlampe ist dabei, in der Schnellauswahl, QR-Scanner ist seit Anfang an dabei. Der Datei Explorer ist auch schon uimmer dabei.
> Sonst noch was das du nicht verstehst?



Was für ein Windows Phone hast du denn? 

Bei mir ist das auch alles nicht drin


----------



## MfDoom (19. August 2016)

ein Lumia 930. Es hat auch Officelens, ein sehr nützliches Kameratool das aus Fotos von Flipcharts autmatisch PDFs generiert und versendet.
Und der QR Scanner scheint tatsächlich weg zu sein, früher war er in der kamera integriert


----------



## airXgamer (19. August 2016)

Bei mir waren diese Apps zwar nicht dabei, aber ich hatte kein Problem damit sie nach zu installieren. da sie werbefrei von Microsoft selber im Store zu Verfügung gestellt werden.
Taschenlampe braucht mein 630 nicht ). Ich hab auch noch Lumia Cyan und muss sagen, der QR Scanner geht gut.


----------



## MfDoom (19. August 2016)

Officemobile ist auch dabei, ein komplett ausgestattetes Excel, Powerpoint und Word. Powerpointpräsis kabellos an den Beamer schicken und für einen Laserpointer mit dem Finger auf dem Bildschirm entlangfahren 

Ich finde von den Funktionen muss sich WMobile nicht verstecken. Mit Android ist es eher wie mit den Fliegen die um die ******* kreisen, wo die meisten schon sind muss es ja gut sein, deshalb fliegen die anderen auch dorthin


----------



## Ahab (19. August 2016)

Hast du da W10M drauf? Dann wird ja mittlerweile einiges mitgeliefert, sehr löblich. Trotzdem bitter, dass der QR-Scanner weggekommen ist. Unter 8.1 konnte man den noch über eine App reaktivieren. Der war super.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Und der QR Scanner scheint tatsächlich weg zu sein, früher war er in der kamera integriert



Das geht mir mittlerweile tierisch auf den Geist.  Der QR Scanner war erst eine Kamera-App, dann war er meiner Erinnerung nach in Cortana/Bing integriert, jetzt ist er komplett weg. 

WTF Microsoft?  

Ich hab gestern auf der Gamescom gestanden und sicher 10 min lang nach dem blöden Ding gesucht, bis ich dann eine Drittanbieter-App installiert habe.


----------



## MESeidel (19. August 2016)

Ja, der QR Scanner ist das Beste Beispiel, das Microsoft nicht darauf achtet bestehende Funktionalitäten zu bewaren.
Die meisten Nutzer wären ja schon zufrieden gewesen wenn man die Scan Lens als Kachel auf den Startbildschirm legen kann (siehe Upvotes im offizielen Feedback System).
Aber nicht einmal das ist passiert.
Ja und jetzt ist der Scanner ganz weg :p

Und keine Kommunikation über die anderen Themen.
- Wlan mit "kein Internet Zugriff"
- "tote" Live Kacheln
- praktisch nicht mehr nutzbarees bluetooth Audio (ehrlich: Smartphone -> Autoradio funktioniert unter Phone 7 100x besser)
- genrell schreckliches bluetooth Erlebnis (10min fitbit sync, oft abbrüche)
- häufige App crashes auf einigen Geräten
- 3x Klingeln und dann austomatisches ablehnen
....
Da will ich gar nicht anfagen mit all den Problemen (selbst nach hard reset) beim Update 8.1 -> 10.

Mal ehrlich; wenn nicht einmal die Live Kacheln mehr funktionieren, kann ich mir auch ein iPhone kaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2016)

MESeidel schrieb:


> - Wlan mit "kein Internet Zugriff"


Davon habe ich noch NIE gehört. Ich vermute mal das ist ein ziemlich seltenes Problem oder du hast dein Netzwerk falsch konfiguriert.


MESeidel schrieb:


> - "tote" Live Kacheln


Naja, Kacheln sind ja auch nur erweiterte Verknüpfungen. Was wäre dein Vorschlag, dass Windows bei jedem Start die Kacheln neu generiert und aussortiert? 


MESeidel schrieb:


> - praktisch nicht mehr nutzbarees bluetooth Audio (ehrlich: Smartphone -> Autoradio funktioniert unter Phone 7 100x besser)


Höh?  Bluetooth funktioniert im Auto super!  Jedenfalls mit BMW, da habe ich es letztens getestet.
Apple ist übrigens die einzige Firma die bei denen richtig Probleme hat ...  Android und Windows laufen hingegen richtig gut. 


MESeidel schrieb:


> - genrell schreckliches bluetooth Erlebnis (10min fitbit sync, oft abbrüche)


Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass Fitbit auch einfach sch'***e ist?   Ich nutze Bluetooth nicht übermäßig viel, aber es funktionierte bisher immer perfekt.


MESeidel schrieb:


> - häufige App crashes auf einigen Geräten


Ich habe zwar App-Crashes, aber wirklich selten. Wenn du sagst "auf einigen Geräten" ...  aktuell gibts ja nur zwei (oder drei, wenn man das 550 Ernst nehmen will). Auf welchem davon? 

Richtig peinlich ist allerdings, dass gerade einige der Kern-Apps von Microsoft selbst so mies sind. Allen voran der Kalender ...  Gott das Teil wird mit jedem Update mieser. Mittlerweile ist es einfacher sich einen PC zu besorgen und in der Cloud einzuloggen um ihn von dort zu verwalten.


----------



## MESeidel (20. August 2016)

Vorweg nicht alles sind Probleme, die ich habe.
Sondern Probleme, zu denen häufig Themen erstellt werden oder die viele upvotes bekommen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Davon habe ich noch NIE gehört. Ich vermute mal das ist ein ziemlich seltenes Problem oder du hast dein Netzwerk falsch konfiguriert.


Das hat nicht mit den einstellungen zu tun.
Da das Problem bei allen Netzwerken besteht, die man eingespeichert hat.
Neu ertsellen hilft auch nicht.
Aus eigener Erfahrung, zu Routern von Linksys, TP-Link, AVM, AVM mit Kabel-D Firmware, Telekom.
Nach neustart des Telefons funktioniert es - aber das ist keine vertretbare Lösung!

Am Rand noch erwähnt, das Problem besteht auch unter Desktop Windows 10.
Sucht man im Internet nach dem Problem findet man deswege nauch fast nur Themen zum Desktop, mit allerlei Regedit Lösungsansetzen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, Kacheln sind ja auch nur erweiterte Verknüpfungen. Was wäre dein Vorschlag, dass Windows bei jedem Start die Kacheln neu generiert und aussortiert?


Erstens habe ich selbst schon Apps entwichelt für Windows Phone, ohne zu weit aus zu holen, "erweiterte Verknüpfungen" ist absolut falsch.
Zweitens rede ich von Apps die unter Windows Phone 7, 7.5, 7.8, 8, 8.1, (zwischen Versionen) funktioniert haben.
Facebook (ja es ist nicht der gleiche App container wie unter 7 oder 8), Wetter (MSN oder bing, es ist die offizielle von Microsoft!), MSN Sports, Karten, ....



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Höh?  Bluetooth funktioniert im Auto super!  Jedenfalls mit BMW, da habe ich es letztens getestet.
> Apple ist übrigens die einzige Firma die bei denen richtig Probleme hat ...  Android und Windows laufen hingegen richtig gut.


Ja Glückwunsch
Vorweg, ich persönlich habe noch nie von Problemen mit Apple etwas gelesen oder gehört.
Das bedeuted natürlich nicht, das es keine gibt 

Aber schon immer war der Support für iPod und iPhone am besten -> also Steuerung, Auswahl, Suche über des Radio bzw. Lenkrad Fernbedienung geht (Meiner Erfahrung nach) damit am Besten.
Unter Windows Phone kann man zum nächsten und letzten Titel wechseln - das war es dann schon fast.
Spulen ist ein Albtraum, Suche in den Ordnern unmöglich.
Bilbiothek und Playlisten? ja guter Witz....

Aber zum Kern.
Und ich investiere hier so viel, weil das für mich eines der Ernsten probleme ist und der iPod touch oder gar ein USB Stick mittlerweile besser funktionieren.
Ich habe Alles erlebt auf Windows Phone und Mobile Seite, von WM5.5 -> 6 Phone 7 -> 7.8 -> 8 -> Mobile 10.
Privat mit Sony und Alpine Headunits (der einzige Dritthersteller der überhaupt offiziell Windows Phone unterstützt).
Aber auch mit diversen Leihwagen, kein BMW, aber C und E Mercedes, A4 und A6, verschiedene Generationen Opel Astra (wenn nix größeres verfügbar war^^).

Mobile 10 ist unnutzbar, weil (aus dem Kopf, nicht in jedem Fahrzeug traten alle Probleme auf, aber immer mindestens eins!)
- es 1-3 Mintuen brauch um sich zu verbinden (natürlich bereits eingerichtet)
- man muss das Smartphone entriegeln bevor man das Auto in Zündunstellung bringt - sonst kann es sein dass das Smartphone nicht erkannt wird
- Auch nach kurzen Stopps an der roten Ampel oder Bahnschranke mit ausschalten des Motors.
- selbst wenn die Verbindung Radio - Smartphone entsteht können zwei Probleme auftreten (und zwar sehr häufig, min. 33% aller Verbindungen!)
--- eine frühere Widergabe wird fortgesetzt, z.B. ein Album das man vor 3 Tagen gewählt hatte - das ist frustrierend und man ist abgelenkt weil man die während der Fahrt wieder zur aktuell bevorzugten Musik wechseln will. -> zur Erninnerung im Gegensatz zum iPod kann man Playlisten, Alben, Künster nicht immer über die Headunit wählen.
--- das letzte Leid wird fortgesetzt aber am Ende des Liedes geht es nicht weiter, vor oder zurück Buttons reagieren nichts, neu wählen in der Groove App wird ignoriert (!), das Problem gab es schon unter Windows 8.1 mit xbox Music, aber nicht unter 8 mit music -> ein Neustart des Telefons ist notwendig, wie gefählich das während der Fahrt ist sollte klar sein.

Wenn man bei jedem 3. - selbst bei jedem 4 oder 5. - Motorstart Angst hat dass man keine Musik mehr bekommt und evtl. rechts ran fahren muss um das Gerät neu zu starten, ist das für mich ein ernstes Thema.
Und das war so kein Problem unter Phone 7 bis 8 (.0 !).
Ich persönlich habe so etwas auch noch nicht mit dem iPod erlebt.
Zum einen hat mich das frustriert.
Schlimmer noch; machmal hatte ich minutenlang, bei 30 - 50 km/h, das Gerät in der Hand zum neustarten.
Das ist nicht akzeptabel - und deswegen spiele ich Music jetzt auch nicht mehr vom Windows Smartphone.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass Fitbit auch einfach sch'***e ist?   Ich nutze Bluetooth nicht übermäßig viel, aber es funktionierte bisher immer perfekt..


Seltsame Argumentation.
Mag sein, dass Fitbit die Windows Phone und Mobile (sind verschiedene) Apps schlecht umsetzt.
Aber auch da frag ich mich warum es unter phone 8.1 in Sekunden funktionierte und Windows Mobile 10, ernsthaft, mehr als 10 Mintuen braucht.

Welche Apps, bzw Harware, nutzen Sie denn mit bluetooth?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar App-Crashes, aber wirklich selten. Wenn du sagst "auf einigen Geräten" ...  aktuell gibts ja nur zwei (oder drei, wenn man das 550 Ernst nehmen will). Auf welchem davon?


ich habe auch seltender crashes.
Scheint eher ein Problem der kleinen Geräte zu sein.
Aber auch das 830 taucht öfters in den Reports auf.

Allerdings hatte ich auch riesige Probleme nach dem reinen Update - also ohne hard reset und frischem einrichten.
Kann man erwarten, dass ein so großes Update einfach funktioniert - offen zu Diskussion


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. August 2016)

Das WLAN Problem scheint momentan wirklich ein Riesenproblem zu sein, hauptsächlich wohl auf den Lumia x50.
Mein 650 ist mehrmals am Tag kurz davor, an die Wand geklatscht zu werden und meine große Hoffnung lag im 950, doch
im Netz hab ich jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass es dort auch nicht besser ist.

Ich war mit meinem HTC Mozart (Win7, 7.5 und 7.8) und vor allem meinem Samsung Ativ (Win 8 und 8.1) extrem zufrieden,
aber was MS mit diesen Lumias abliefert, ist einfach nur Schrott. Eigentlich sollten doch gerade die Microsoft Lumia perfekt
mit dem hauseigenen OS laufen.

Wenn sich da nicht schnell was ändert, hole ich mir bald erstmal einen Androiden.

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Mit Bluetooth hab ich keine Probleme. Egal ob ich das Smartphone in der Hosentasche oder hinter dem Sitz im Rucksack habe,
bis auf eine Ausnahme wurde es im Auto sofort erkannt und verbunden.

Seit gestern habe ich ein Update von whatsapp laufen, welches mich auch rasend macht, da sowohl die allgemeine Kachel als auch Kontaktkacheln nicht mehr aktualisiert
werden. Das ist echt nervig.


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2016)

Bin privat wieder vom Lumia weg zu einem iPhone wegen diversen Gründen aber hauptsächlich Soundanlage in meinem GTI und meinem Sonos zuhause. Wegen Kompatibilität.

Was mir an meinem 925 (Diensthandy) aufgefallen ist ist das wenn LTE aktiviert ist ständig der Empfang verschwindet für ca 5 Sekunden. Kommt mehrmals in einer Stunde vor. Im WLAN zuhause verbindet es sich nicht immer.


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2016)

Als ich testweise das Lumia 550 da hatte ist das WLAN auch andauernd weg gewesen. So selten scheint das tatsächlich nicht vorzukommen...


----------



## orca113 (22. August 2016)

Aber "Lucia" ist kein Modell von M$ dann geht es ja noch.


----------



## blautemple (22. August 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber "Lucia" ist kein Modell von M$ dann geht es ja noch.



Da hat die Autokorrektur wohl zugeschlagen


----------



## Dwayne1988 (29. August 2016)

Ob sich das Windows Phone lohnt?
Acer Liquid Jade Primo Smartphone, 14 cm (5,5 Zoll) Display, LTE (4G), Windows 10 Mobile online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## Gamer090 (29. August 2016)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Ob sich das Windows Phone lohnt?
> Acer Liquid Jade Primo Smartphone, 14 cm (5,5 Zoll) Display, LTE (4G), Windows 10 Mobile online kaufen | OTTO



Verwirrende Beschreibung: 





> hier enthaltenen Docking Station


 und weiter unten 





> Besonderheiten: ohne Docking Station


 was stimmt den jetzt?  

Kann aber alles was man braucht, nur der nicht wechselbare Akku würde mich etwas stören aber ansonsten ganz ok auch wenn ich keine Erfahrungen mit Acer Smartphones habe.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (29. August 2016)

Acer Smartphones sind für mich auch Neuland, doch mit meinen Acer Switch Covertible mit Windows 10 bin ich soweit zufrieden, nur hat das Update diesen Monat die Performance verschlechtert.
Ist halt eine Überlegung mal von Androids Update Politik weg zu kommen die viele Hersteller mittlerweile fahren und ein Ökosystem aus PC, Convertible und Smartphone sicherlich nicht schlecht.
Nur ist die Aktuelle lage was den Support bei Microsoft in Sachen Apps etc auch nicht so berauschend.
Unter Android ist momentan nur das Nexus 5X Interessant, bei Windows Phone nun das Acer, alternativ das Lumia 650.


----------



## Ahab (30. August 2016)

Ich sehe keine Vorteile ein Ökosystem aus Windows Phone und Windows-"Rest" zu nutzen.  Alles was mein Windows Phone konnte (im Kontext meines Microsoft-Accounts), kann auch mein Android-Smartphone. 

Umgekehrt ist es natürlich schwieriger.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. August 2016)

Ahab schrieb:


> Alles was mein Windows Phone konnte (im Kontext meines Microsoft-Accounts), kann auch mein Android-Smartphone.
> 
> Umgekehrt ist es natürlich schwieriger.



Erzähl mal.

Ich mag Windows, aber die aktuelle Lage macht mir Sorgen ob und wie Microsoft das System weiter führt. Derzeit haben sie offenbar selbst keine Lust mehr darauf ...  schade, denn das System an sich ist besser als es je war. 

Aber jedes mal wenn ich mir Android angucke, hoffe ich dass Windows doch noch lange lebt  

Wo siehst du die Vorteile?


----------



## Ahab (30. August 2016)

Ich sehe die Vorteile bei Android vor allem bei der allgemeinen Performance. Mein Lumia 925 mit WP 8.1 war zum Schluss die reinste Qual. Und ich sehe keine oder nur flüchtige Verbesserungen bei W10M. 

Ich sage nur: 'fortsetzen...'  Das hat mich zuletzt in den Wahnsinn getrieben. W10M hat außerdem einige Design-Veränderungen nach sich gezogen, die mir nicht gefallen haben. Größere Kacheln mit schmaleren Zwischenräumen? Aber gleichzeitig kleinere Icons???  Wer ist denn darauf gekommen?!

Die ganze App-Performance ist unter Android gefühlt einfach wesentlich besser, kaum Wartezeiten, alles startet schnell und zuverlässig. Performance ist für mich das wichtigste  (mir kommt zB. ums Verrecken kein Samsung ins Haus). Dass ich regelmäßig den Splashscreen des Kalenders gesehen habe (und der soll ja unter W10M auch das letzte sein) war einfach nicht tragbar, sorry.  

Mit diesen Verfehlungen ist natürlich der Frust gestiegen und Angesichts Microsofts Strategie fühle ich mich als Kunde dieses Produkts einfach... verarscht. 

Das System performt grausam, die App Stores werden mit jeder OS-Generation zurückgesetzt, inklusive Versprechungen, die nicht gehalten werden oder einfach nicht eintreten, weil der Markt ganz anders agiert. Die Marke Lumia wird geradezu abgewickelt! Die OEMs springen ab, App-Anbieter ziehen sich zurück, der Marktanteil rast in den Abgrund - und da haben die den Schneid, sich auf Android und iOS Apps zu konzentrieren? 

Das wollte ich einfach nicht mehr mitmachen. Ich bin seit Mango dabei gewesen, ich habe es geliebt und bis aufs Blut verteidigt. Aber bei dem Larifari-Getue ist mir einfach die Lust vergangen. 

Jetzt bin ich aber arg abgedriftet.  Android ist auch nicht immer eitel Sonnenschein, aber im großen und ganzen performt es schon äußerst stabil und wesentlich schneller als WP. Und seit Material Design ist es auch optisch für mich endlich tragbar. Mit Holo zu 4er Zeiten wäre mir wohl immer noch kein Android ins Haus gekommen...


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. August 2016)

Ich hab so langsam auch die Nase voll von Windows. Wenn die Vielfalt an Android-Geräten mich nicht erschlagen würde, wäre ich sicher auch schon weg.


----------



## Ahab (30. August 2016)

Die Vielfalt an Android-Geräten wird sehr schnell sehr stark eingedampft, wenn man ein Gerät sucht, das zum einen langen Update-Support gewährt und zum anderen ein unangepasstes Android ROM bietet.


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. August 2016)

Na dann wirf doch mal ein, zwei Geräte in den Raum.  Ich werde auch keine Diskussion anfangen, damit es nicht OT wird.


----------



## Ahab (30. August 2016)

Geräte kannst du dir selber raussuchen.  Ich nehme mal nur die Marken und/oder Hersteller: 

- Google Nexus/Pixel
- BQ Aquaris
- Nextbit 
- Motorola Moto  (baut aber immer mehr ab)
- Oneplus
- Blackberry

Das sind die einzigen Hersteller die mir spontan einfallen, welche ihre Geräte auch langfristig pflegen (Motorola wohl bald nicht mehr) UND ein praktisch unverändertes Android einsetzen, oder dieses nur minimal abändern. Der Trend bei anderen Herstellern geht zumindest in die Richtung, sich näher an der Vanilla-Android UX zu orientieren. Von einer Stock-Experience sind die meisten aber noch weit entfernt, am ehesten gibt sich da noch HTC Mühe. Sense würde ich aber bis heute nicht (mehr) mit der Kneifzange anfassen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. August 2016)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Vorteile bei Android vor allem bei der allgemeinen Performance. Mein Lumia 925 mit WP 8.1 war zum Schluss die reinste Qual. Und ich sehe keine oder nur flüchtige Verbesserungen bei W10M.


Interessant, ich hatte ein Lumia 800, ein Lumia 920, dann ein paar Monate lang ein 535 und jetzt ein 650.  Und die Performance war immer ziemlich gut. Die Hardware ist vergleichsweise schwach, aber da das System immer recht schlank war, ist das erst aufgefallen wenn man Spiele installiert hat.  


Ahab schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: 'fortsetzen...'  Das hat mich zuletzt in den Wahnsinn getrieben. W10M hat außerdem einige Design-Veränderungen nach sich gezogen, die mir nicht gefallen haben. Größere Kacheln mit schmaleren Zwischenräumen? Aber gleichzeitig kleinere Icons???  Wer ist denn darauf gekommen?!


Mir gefällt das neue Design recht gut, besonders dass man die Kacheln nun durchsichtig schalten kann um ein Hintergrundbild zu nutzen. 


Ahab schrieb:


> Die ganze App-Performance ist unter Android gefühlt einfach wesentlich besser, kaum Wartezeiten, alles startet schnell und zuverlässig. Performance ist für mich das wichtigste  (mir kommt zB. ums Verrecken kein Samsung ins Haus). Dass ich regelmäßig den Splashscreen des Kalenders gesehen habe (und der soll ja unter W10M auch das letzte sein) war einfach nicht tragbar, sorry.


Die meisten großen Android Geräte haben einfach VIEL dickere Prozessoren und VIEL mehr Arbeitsspeicher an Bord.  Entsprechend steigt der Stromverbrauch ...   aber klar, schnell wird man dadurch auch. 


Ahab schrieb:


> Mit diesen Verfehlungen ist natürlich der Frust gestiegen und Angesichts Microsofts Strategie fühle ich mich als Kunde dieses Produkts einfach... verarscht.
> 
> Das System performt grausam, die App Stores werden mit jeder OS-Generation zurückgesetzt, inklusive Versprechungen, die nicht gehalten werden oder einfach nicht eintreten, weil der Markt ganz anders agiert. Die Marke Lumia wird geradezu abgewickelt! Die OEMs springen ab, App-Anbieter ziehen sich zurück, der Marktanteil rast in den Abgrund - und da haben die den Schneid, sich auf Android und iOS Apps zu konzentrieren?


same here ...   die besten Apps die ich installiert habe  sind allesamt Drittanbieter-Apps.  Die eigenen Apps werden immer mieser. 


Ahab schrieb:


> Das wollte ich einfach nicht mehr mitmachen. Ich bin seit Mango dabei gewesen, ich habe es geliebt und bis aufs Blut verteidigt. Aber bei dem Larifari-Getue ist mir einfach die Lust vergangen.


Genau das Problem habe ich auch,  aber wenn ich mir dann die Android Geräte angucke, sehe ich die gleichen Probleme wie du unten beschreibst:
- Update-Politik ist grauenhaft
- wenn man kein total verunstaltetes System mit viel Bloatware haben will,  gibts schon nur noch eine handvoll Geräte die in Frage kommen und ein "reines" Android anbieten
- mich stören im gleichen Zuge auch die Benutzeroberflächen der meisten Anbieter ...  Ich mags nicht so kunterbunt und unstrukturiert.

Aktuell bin ich mit meinem Lumia 650 sehr glücklich,  aber ich weiß nicht was danach, in 1-2 Jahren, kommt.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (30. August 2016)

Performance ist doch wirklich ein schwieriges Thema, bin nun seit dem HTC Wildfire 2009 dabei, Xperia ARC S 2012,  Moto G 2014 wäre das Moto G 2014 nicht Support EOL würde ich vielleicht nicht wechseln.
Bei den ARC S/Wildfire bedurfte es noch Custom Roms um noch etwas Mehrleistung aus der 256/512 MB Ram/Singlecore cpus etwas Leistung rauszuholen, das Moto G 2014 ist dagegen wie ein Segen gewesen nur Stock Android mit Google Apps und leichte Anpassungen von Motorola um die Maximale Leistung aus der Hardware zu holen.
Lumias finde ich jetzt vom Support eher nu Interessanter da auch wirklich Updates erscheinen bei einen Windows System, bei Androiden sieht das anders aus und Schwere Lücken bleiben Monate offen wenn überhaupt gestopft wird.
Aktuell habe ich 2 Lumias 640 im Einsatz einmal bei einer Freundin und meinen Stiefvater die bis auf Stiefvater zufrieden sind, er hat betrunken das Gerät fallen lassen hat.
Nun hat das Display einen Wackelkontakt und er meint dauernd er müsse ein Huawei P9 haben zumal das Smartphone eh Stammgast auf dem Tisch ist. 

Viel Auswahl bleibt für mich nun zumindest nicht da gibt es entweder Nexus 5X oder eine Lumia 650/Acer Jade Primo, Support für 2 bis 3 Jahre ist mir zumindest Wichtig da die Leistung seit Moto G 2014 als ausreichend empfinde auch wenn gefühlt ein Ticken besser sein könnte, was sich nach 2 Jahren ohnehin ergeben haben sollte.

Lenovo hat soweit gelesen habe Android 7 nur für Moto G 2016 im Angebot, Kunden von 2015 stehen im Moment noch dumm da, zumal seit Android 5 und Android 6 auch Motorola schon Bloadware aufs Phone geschoben hat durch weitere Google Apps welche man wohl weniger braucht.

Habe mal das Jade Primo vorerst bestellt, sollte es enttäuschen da es nicht rund lief mit WM10 werde wohl auf ein Nexus setzen wobei 300€ für ein Smartphone allgemein oberste Schmerzgrenze sind und eher bei knapp 200€ bleiben würde.


----------



## Ahab (30. August 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Interessant, ich hatte ein Lumia 800, ein Lumia 920, dann ein paar Monate lang ein 535 und jetzt ein 650.  Und die Performance war immer ziemlich gut.



Bis zum 920 und Konsorten mit WP8 war die Welt auch noch in Ordnung. Mit 8.1 gings rapide bergab. Und das 800... Ich hab damals voller Inbrunst und Glückseligkeit mein HTC Desire gegen ein Mozart getauscht. Das war wie ein Befreiungsschlag.  Und das 800 hatte ich 3 Jahre lang, ich wollts am liebsten gar nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. August 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich mit meinem Lumia 650 sehr glücklich,  aber ich weiß nicht was danach, in 1-2 Jahren, kommt.



Dann gehörst du wohl zu denen, die den WLAN-Bug nicht haben.

Meine Historie sieht so aus:


*HTC 7 Mozart *absolut zufrieden damit, Win 7 , dann Update auf 7.5 und 7.8 (?)
als Windows 8 raus kam, hab ich mir das *HTC 8X* geholt und war so enttäuscht, dass ich es 2 Tage später wieder verkauft habe und mir
das *Samsung Ativ S *gekauft habe- für mich das beste Smartphone, dass ich je besessen habe, Update auf 8.1 und
als Win10 kam, holte ich parallel zum Testen ein *Lumia 535- *der totale Reinfall. Gott sei Dank ein Schnäppchen  damals. Vor 14 Tagen hab ich das Ding für 42€ verkauft, hatte ja noch mein Ativ 
und bei der MediaMarkt EM-Aktion hab ich mir dann das *Lumia 650* geholt. 

Der Vergleich zum Ativ fällt mir mich so aus:


Akkuleistung schwächer
kein 5 GHz WLAN
kein Auslöseknopf für Kamera
kein Homebutton

und der Knaller ist, dass sich WLAN immer abschaltet, dass manchmal kein automatischer Login in bekannte Netze erfolgt, dass
im WLAN begonnene downloads einfach abrechnen, dass Apps manchmal nicht aktualisiert werden .....

Beim googlen nach dem Problem hab ich gelesen, dass das 950 angeblich auch diese Macken hat und deswegen hab ich jetzt
die Nase voll, obwohl ich NIE NIE NIE so ein klicki bunti Androiden haben wollte.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. August 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du wohl zu denen, die den WLAN-Bug nicht haben.


Nein, und vor diesem Thread habe ich davon auch noch nie gehört.  Und ich habe sehr viele Lumias in meinem Bekanntenkreis ... 


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Akkuleistung schwächer
> kein 5 GHz WLAN
> kein Auslöseknopf für Kamera
> kein Homebutton


Mein 650 hat die beste Akkulaufzeit die ich je hatte ...   WLAN kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich habe keine so schnelle Anbindung dass es einen Unterschied machen würde ob es 2,4 oder 5Ghz nutzt. 
Der fehlende Kameraknopf nervt mich auch ...  Wenigstens ist die Kamera jetzt gleich auf dem Lockscreen verknüpft. 

Was meinst du mit "kein Homebutton" ? 


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> und der Knaller ist, dass sich WLAN immer abschaltet, dass manchmal kein automatischer Login in bekannte Netze erfolgt, dass
> im WLAN begonnene downloads einfach abrechnen, dass Apps manchmal nicht aktualisiert werden .....


Davon kenne ich nur den letzten Bug, dass Updates manchmal nicht automatisch starten.  Der ist aber mit dem letzten Update behoben worden, seit dem wird alles automatisch aktualisiert.


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. August 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, und vor diesem Thread habe ich davon auch noch nie gehört.  Und ich habe sehr viele Lumias in meinem Bekanntenkreis ...


Die Windows-Foren sind voll von verärgerten Nutzern, vor allem weil trotz Bekanntsein keine Abhilfe geschaffen wird.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mein 650 hat die beste Akkulaufzeit die ich je hatte ...   WLAN kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich habe keine so schnelle Anbindung dass es einen Unterschied machen würde ob es 2,4 oder 5Ghz nutzt.


Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das Serienstreuung ist oder ob verschiedene Akkus verbaut sind. 
Beim Ativ hatte ich manchmal nachts noch fast 50% und meist noch 20%, auf jeden Fall fast nie die Meldung "Akku schwach"- beim 650 kommt die Meldung schon gegen 22 Uhr.
Ich brauche keinen Boliden, der 2 Tage hält, aber es muss reichen, wenn ich den Akku über Nacht lade und dann über den Tag komme.

Zum WLAN 5 GHz: Mir geht es da weniger um Geschwindigkeit, als um die Tatsache, dass in der Stadt in Mehrfamilienhäusern das 2,4 GHz-Netz überlastet ist. Das Ativ wechselt automatisch
in den besten, störungsfrei Bereiches- so wie das Router auch machen (Kanal wechseln oder Band switchen). Das 650 "denkt" sich, nö hier ist es mir zu voll- ich hab keinen Bock mehr.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "kein Homebutton" ?


Mechanische Taste in der Mitte zum Anwendung beenden und wieder auf den Startbildschirm wechseln, zum Aufwecken aus Standby.


----------



## MfDoom (31. August 2016)

Also von der performance bin ich mt meinem 920 sehr zufrieden. 
Es nervt ein wenig das der Fred hier von einigen nur zum bashen verwendet wird, einfach das abo kündigen und tschüss 
Vor zwei Wochen gab es ja ein grösseres wp10 update, gibt es eine seite wo man die ganzen neuerungen nachlesen kann?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das Serienstreuung ist oder ob verschiedene Akkus verbaut sind.
> Beim Ativ hatte ich manchmal nachts noch fast 50% und meist noch 20%, auf jeden Fall fast nie die Meldung "Akku schwach"- beim 650 kommt die Meldung schon gegen 22 Uhr.
> Ich brauche keinen Boliden, der 2 Tage hält, aber es muss reichen, wenn ich den Akku über Nacht lade und dann über den Tag komme.


Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es hier zwei Punkte:
Die neueren Geräte scheinen mit W10 DEUTLICH stromsparender zu laufen als "alte" Geräte (bei mir im Direktvergleich:  Lumia 535 und 650).
Und:  Die Akkus sind relativ klein, aber das System braucht auch normalerweise sehr wenig Strom. Diese Rechnung kann man aber mit schlechten Apps komplett versauen.  Schau einfach mal, welche Apps wieviel Strom verbrauchen und besonders auch was so im Hintergrund läuft,  und optimiere da etwas. 

Meins hält normalerweise zwei Tage aus ohne ans Netz zu müssen. 


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Zum WLAN 5 GHz: Mir geht es da weniger um Geschwindigkeit, als um die Tatsache, dass in der Stadt in Mehrfamilienhäusern das 2,4 GHz-Netz überlastet ist. Das Ativ wechselt automatisch
> in den besten, störungsfrei Bereiches- so wie das Router auch machen (Kanal wechseln oder Band switchen). Das 650 "denkt" sich, nö hier ist es mir zu voll- ich hab keinen Bock mehr.


Hm, das ist echt doof,  aber ich habe selbst noch keine Wifi Probleme gehabt und kann das nicht nachvollziehen.  Hier gibts auch sehr viel Funkverkehr, aber mein Netz läuft gut.


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Mechanische Taste in der Mitte zum Anwendung beenden und wieder auf den Startbildschirm wechseln, zum Aufwecken aus Standby.


Um fair zu sein, eine mechanische Taste hatten die Lumias nur nie. Ich glaube, das Samsung Omnia 7 hatte mal eine ...  

Mir gefielen die Buttons außerhalb des Displays auch besser.  Bei den IPS Displays ist die integrierte Leiste einfach hässlich, bei den AMOLED Displays finde ich sie ok da man dort keinen Übergang zwischen schwarzen Flächen im Display und dem Gehäuse sehen kann.


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. August 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> Um fair zu sein, eine mechanische Taste hatten die Lumias nur nie. Ich glaube, das Samsung Omnia 7 hatte mal eine ...


... und eben das Ativ S, von dem ich rede :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das neu inzwischen nicht teurer wäre als damals, würde ich echt schwach werden und es nochmal kaufen.
Aber die Preisentwicklung zeigt ja, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der mit dem Teil zufrieden war.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. August 2016)

Samsung baut Smartphones mit Windows Mobile??  Wusste das gar nicht nur bei Nokia, Acer und noch ein paar wenigen anderen.


----------



## Ahab (31. August 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Samsung* baut* Smartphones mit Windows Mobile??  Wusste das gar nicht nur bei Nokia, Acer und noch ein paar wenigen anderen.



Baute.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2016)

Einige Hersteller haben mal testweise ein Windows Phone gehabt:

Acer 
Archos
HP
Huawei
HTC
LG
Motorola
Panasonic
Prestigio
Samsung
Sony
Trekstore

Die meisten davon haben sich aber nicht besonders gut verkauft.


----------



## Ahab (31. August 2016)

Fujitsu auch! Das war damals sogar wasserdicht. Kam aber nur in Japan.


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. August 2016)

Es geht ja das Gerücht um, dass das Surface Phone auf der IFA vorgestellt wird- was meine Entscheidung pro oder contra Microsoft nicht gerade einfacher macht.
Was haltet ihr als Übergangslösung für das bessere Szenario? 
1.) Doch das 950 kaufen und drauf hoffen, dass ich diesmal eins ohne WLAN-Macke bekomme
2.) 1520 gebraucht in gutem Zustand für 189€ oder
3.) 930 gebraucht, Zustand "wie neu" für 181€

Das 1520 und das 930 sollen ja Update auf Win10 erlauben.


----------



## Ahab (31. August 2016)

Ich fresse einen Besen samt Stiehl wenn Microsoft das Surface Phone auf der IFA vorstellt. Das war eigentlich schon mehrfach für 2017 geleakt worden, ich glaube auch (halb?) bestätitgt.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (3. September 2016)

Auf ersten Blick sieht wm10 1511 gut aus, nur lässt sich das acer schlecht einschalten wenn es mal aus ist.
Denke geht zurück könnte einen defekten power button andeuten und ein gerät was sich nicht auf die schnelle einschalten lässt kann man knicken.
Wobei was wohl die zwei kurz aufleuchtenen lila pixel bedeuten nach power button ? Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. September 2016)

Wenigstens brachte die IFA ne kleine Preissenkung und momentan gibt es das Display Dock wieder als gratis Beigabe.
Also konnte ich nicht widerstehen und habe das Lumia 950 dual SIM mit Dock direkt bei MS für 259,10 € geschossen (Academic minus 10 € Gutschein).

Letzte Chance für Win10, sonst kommt entweder ein BQ Aquaris X5 Plus oder das BlackBerry DTEK 50. 

btw.
Mit OS Build xx.67 und Firmware xx.41014 sind auf dem Lumia 650 jetzt die WLAN-Probleme weg, dafür verbindet sich das Handy jetzt nicht mehr automatisch mit dem Auto (BT).


----------



## S754 (10. September 2016)

Hallo,

meine Mutter kann auf Ihrem Handy kein Facebook installieren. Weiß jemand warum? Kann damit nichts anfangen, siehe Screenshot.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2016)

Sieht aus als wäre deine Mutter über die Kinderecke (oder wie auch immer das heißt)  eingeloggt?  

Einfach gesagt:  Windows Phone warschon seit einiger Zeitein Multi-User System:   Wenn man den Lockscreen nicht nach oben sondern zur Seite schiebt, wird man als User mit beschränkten Rechten eingeloggt.  Die Idee dahinter war ein "kindermodus" für die Geräte von Eltern, wo nur Spiele etc freigegeben waren und einige Sachen gesperrt werden konnten.

Wenn du dich als normaler User einloggst solltest du auch Software installieren können.


Edit:  Eigentlich ist die Kinderecke vor kurzem offiziell wieder abgeschafft worden, aber falls du noch eine ältere Version des Systems nutzt könnte es daran liegen.


----------



## S754 (10. September 2016)

Es ist die aktuellste Windows 10 Version drauf, daran liegt es nicht.

Das Handy wird mit Iris Scanner entsperrt. Ich hatte nie das Problem.
Ich glaube es liegt eher an irgendeiner Microsoft-Konto Einstellung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2016)

Hm, keine Ahnung ich habe diese Nachricht noch nie gesehen. 

Ich vermute mal, dass der Store das einschaltet wenn er denkt, dass der Nutzer noch nicht volljährig ist. Das wäre dann eine Sache des Microsoft-Kontos, kontrolliere das doch mal. 

Mein Microsoft-Konto ist mit meinem PayPal-Konto verknüpft für Einkäufe, ich vermute darüber kennt Microsoft auch mein Geburtsdatum. 
Irgendwie werden sie das Alter von Kunden jedenfalls verifizieren müssen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. September 2016)

Hab mal ne Frage zu Whatsapp. Ich hab die App auf dem Lumia 950 und die Web Version auf dem PC laufen.
Unter Win 8.1 hat das super funktioniert, aber bei Win 10 hab ich 2 Probleme:
1.) Die App zeigt mir oft die Nachrichten nicht in der Live-Kachel an. Wenn das Smartphone neu gestartet wird, hab ich sowohl die Anzeige auf dem Sperrbildschirm, als auch in der Live-Kachel. Nach ein paar Tagen Betrieb funktioniert es jedoch nicht mehr.
2.) Bei Win 8.1 funktionierte der web client, sobald das Handy in der Nähe war und mit dem WLAN verbunden war. Unter Win 10 funktioniert es nur, wenn ich auf dem Smartie die App ebenfalls geöffnet habe. So bald das Smartphone in den Ruhemodus/Sperrbildschirm geht,
schließt sich auch der web client (Meldung "Verbindung ...herstellen")

Sind das prinzipielle Win10 Probleme? Oder gibt es irgendwelche Tipps zur Problemlösung?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. September 2016)

1)  Geht das auch bei der normalen Kachel oder nur bei der breiten?  Die Funktion habe ich nämlich noch nie bei Whatsapp gesehen ...

2) Das ist definitiv nicht normal.  Ich habe manchmal das Problem dass die Verbindung ausgeht wenn das Handy lange gesperrt ist, aber im allgemeinen bleibt die Verbindung erhalten auch wenn die App nur im Hintergrund läuft. 
Ob es geht wenn man die App komplett beendet habe ich noch nie getestet.


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. September 2016)

1.) Wenn du mit normal die mittlere Größe meinst,* ja*. Bei der allgemeinen Kachel für whatsapp wird nur die Anzahl der Nachrichten gezeigt und wenn du speziell für 1 Kontakt eine eigene Kachel angelegt hast, wird die Nachricht direkt angezeigt. Bei der Anzeige im Sperrbildschirm bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das nur für die Leute geht, die auch eine eigene Kachel haben oder für alle WA Nachrichten.

2.) Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass die WLAN.Probleme, die ich mit dem Lumia 650 hatte, nun mit dem Lumia 950 behoben sind. Aber die WA-Geschichte geht mir definitiv auch auf den Keks. Früher konnte ich immer lächeln, wenn man mich wegen Windows aufziehen wollte. Seit dem ich aber per WA schlecht erreichbar bin, bleibt mir das Lächeln im Halse stecken. Ich hab jetzt beide SIM Pins in leicht merkbare Kombis geändert, damit der Neustart etwas flotter geht. Bleibt mir dann ja wohl erstmal nichts weiter übrig, als das Smartphone jeden Tag neu zu starten.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2017)

Wie kann ich eigentlich Kalendereinträge die ich am PC gemacht habe auch auf das Smartphone übertragen? genauer gesagt ist es ein neuer Kalender d.h. die Feiertage eines anderen Landes sollen mir angezeigt werden.
Habe es schon mal geschafft aber ich weiss nicht mehr wie, ist ein Lumia 730 mit Win8,1 und Win10 auf dem PC.


----------



## Ahab (12. Februar 2017)

Der einfachste Weg führt über einen Microsoft-Account. Mit dem meldest du dich sowohl an deinem Lumia als auch an deinem Windows 10 PC an, dann werden Kalender-Einträge easy zwischen allen Geräten synchronisiert.

Und in deinem MS-Account kannst du auch Kalender hinzufügen und anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Februar 2017)

Beides nutzt den selben Account aber auch nach einer halben Stunde im WLAN landen Einträge vom Smartphone auf den PC aber nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## cerbero (14. Juli 2017)

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit die Echtheit von Austauschakkus zu prüfen ? Oder einen Anbieter bei dem Original auch eines ist und kein Klon...

 Klar, auf dem neu gekauften steht "original Microsoft" - aber a. hat eine kräftig andere Herkunftsangabe, liegt wohl seit bald 18 Monaten  in irgendwelchen Regalen rum und die netten Zertifizierungszeichen sind auch etwas anders.

Ich hab jetzt den 2ten nachgeordert und stell fest: Ja, sieht gleich aus, ist aber von der Leistung her noch beschissener als der nach nun über einem Jahr doch etwas gebrauchtere mitgelieferte. (toll, vor einer Stunde war der noch bei 40%, jetzt is aus... - der originalakku arbeitet noch bei 10% !

Nur erreicht der die 10% halt inzwischen nach einem Tag, nicht wie vorher nach 3 bis 4 

Bei Microsoft landet man bei einem externen Serviceanbieter für Mobilgeräte und die sind grad nich erreichbar...


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2017)

Häufig werden auf die Akkus so fancy Aufkleber geklebt, die irgendwie die Echtheit beweisen sollen.

Ansonsten musst du versuchen, ein Angebot zu finden das seriös wirkt. 

Um welches Handy geht es denn?


----------



## cerbero (15. Juli 2017)

meins is immer noch ein Lumia 650.

eit:
scheint sich gelöst zu haben
von wegen seriös hab ich schon auf ebay und sonstige Anbieter verzichtet und gleich bei amazon angefangen... 

inzwischen hab ich über den lokalen Handyladen einen bekommen der zumindest mal die letzten 3 Tage durchgehalten hat.

Mal schauen ob der auch bei <50% einfach abschmiert...


----------



## cerbero (11. Oktober 2017)

Quelle: Windows 10 Mobile: HP stellt Elite x3 ein |
    heise online


> Microsoft habe gegenüber HP bestätigt, dass der Redmonder Konzern keine  weitere Entwicklungsarbeit in Windows 10 Mobile investieren werde,  erklärt HPs EMEA-Chef Nick Lazaridis im Rahmen des Canalys Channels  Forum in Venedig.



Quelle: Microsoft begrabt Smartphone-Plane - manager magazin


> Damit ist erstmals auch von offizieller Seite das Aus der Plattform und  damit der Ambitionen Microsofts im Smartphonegeschäft bestätigt worden.



Tjoa, das wars dann wohl...


----------



## Ahab (11. Oktober 2017)

Da wird nur der Elefant angesprochen, der schon lange im Raum steht. Überrascht bin ich jedenfalls nicht. Sind überhaupt noch offizielle Updates gepusht worden? Ich habe immer nur von Insider-Builds für W10M gelesen.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Oktober 2017)

Mein 930 bekam gestern nacht ein update. Keine ahnung was es gemacht hat


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Oktober 2017)

Mein 650 bekommt auch noch Updates, sogar relativ regelmäßig. 

Aber trotzdem ist das Ende abzusehen. Ich würde gerne noch mal ein gebrauchtes 950 kaufen.  Das HP Elite X3 sieht zwar toll aus, ist aber entschieden zu teuer.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem 930.. Die Kamera ist Top, der Bildschirm hat eine top Quali, alles läuft gut und fehlerfrei, seit über drei Jahren. Das einzige das manchmal stört ist die fehlende App meiner Bank und die verbuggte Spotify App. 
Sonst liefert Windows Phone eigentlich alles was ich brauche mit, einen guten Kalender eines Drittanbieters gibt es mittlerweile auch.
Schade das Windows Phone den Bach runtergeht


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich werd jetzt dann wohl auch mein 950XL in Rente schicken müssen. Weiss nur nicht was ich als Ersatz nehme? Nokia 8? Was von Samsung? Auf keinen Fall was von Apple  Hauptgrund ist dass ich keine App für Windows Phone für mein Auto bekomme, da werden nur Android und iOS unterstützt


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Oktober 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt dann wohl auch mein 950XL in Rente schicken müssen. Weiss nur nicht was ich als Ersatz nehme? Nokia 8? Was von Samsung? Auf keinen Fall was von Apple  Hauptgrund ist dass ich keine App für Windows Phone für mein Auto bekomme, da werden nur Android und iOS unterstützt


Ist leider nix neues  aber was für eine App ist es die du brauchst? So wie ich den Satz verstehe, hast du Windows Phone auf deinem Auto installiert und da gibt es die App nicht die du suchst.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Oktober 2017)

Ne, die App brauch ich fürs Auto selber. Ich kann damit das Telefon als Schlüssel benutzen, kann es aus der Garage fahren, Ladevorgänge steuern, Klimaeinstellungen (Standheizung und Standklima) verändern etc. Es gibt zwar Apps auch fürs WP allerdings nur von 3rd Party Anbietern.. und ich hab Mühe damit irgendjemandem von ner App sämtliche Fahrzeuginfos zu überlassen  Und offizielle Apps gibt es nur für iOS und Android  Dabei ist das 950er sowohl vom Menü als auch sonst mit dem "Desktop" einfach genial. All die bunten Icons etc. auf den Spielzeugtelefonen nerven nur 
Aber gibt wohl keine Alternative. Und das Nokia 8 sieht da noch brauchbar aus..


----------



## DaXXes (21. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ein Statement seitens Microsoft, wie lange Windows Mobile wenigstens noch mit Updates versorgt werden soll? Bis 2020 erwarte ich da schon was. Es  wäre ein Armutszeugnis, wenn das alte Windows 7 auf dem PC noch länger Updates bekäme als die Handys ...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Oktober 2018)

Nicht dass ich wüsste ... ich bin ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon jedes mal überrascht, wenn mein Handy ein größeres Update bekommt.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch parallel ein Android-Handy, mit Square Home GUI natürlich.


----------



## S754 (21. Oktober 2018)

Finde es immer noch sehr schade, dass Microsoft WP/WM an die Wand gefahren hat. Bin enttäuscht, da ich ein WP User der ersten Stunde und immer sehr begeistert war.
Gibt leider keine Alternativen dazu.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab jetzt ein iPhone und bin sehr zufrieden, viel mehr komfort


----------



## S754 (23. Oktober 2018)

Ja ich auch, Android war für mich eine Zumutung. Bin soweit zufrieden.

Vielleicht wagt es Microsoft in ferner Zukunft nochmal, man weiß es nicht


----------

